# Le club des heureux possesseurs de MBP Retina 15"



## neoback45 (24 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir a tous,

Alors a la vu du post sur le 13" qui regroupe pas mal de personne, je me suis dit pourquoi pas le 15"!

Moi pour ma pars j'en suis super content depuis le changement de ma dalle LG par une Samsung.
Je n'ai pas de problème avec les ventilateurs puisque j'ai un SSD Samsung.
Avant j'étais plutôt PC donc Windows, et pour rien au monde j'y retournerais!!

A vos clavier les possesseurs de Mac Book Pro Retina 15"....


----------



## Hervé Love (25 Mars 2013)

Alors moi qui hésite encore entre acheter un MBP retina et un MBP classique 2012, c'est justement la question que je me pose : si j'ai bien lu les topics du forum, les retina équipés en SSD Samsung fonctionnent à merveille. Ce qui ne serait pas forcément le cas de ceux équipés en Scandisk ?

Mais peut-on choisir ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h24 ----------

Sans parler des dalles LG...
http://consomac.fr/news-1839-le-gros-probleme-du-macbook-pro-retina.html


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mars 2013)

Hervé Love a dit:


> Mais peut-on choisir ?


Tu ne peux choisir ni la dalle, ni le SSD. Sauf à renvoyer systématiquement le modèle si la dalle ou le SSD ne te convient pas


----------



## neoback45 (25 Mars 2013)

Oui exacte impossible de choisir!maintenant il faut jouer avec le délais de rétractation de 7 jours afin de tomber sur un bon modèle et de dalle et de ssd!


----------



## neoback45 (25 Mars 2013)

Me dite pas que je suis tous seul a posseder un Mac Book Pro retina???


----------



## dumas75 (25 Mars 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Me dite pas que je suis tous seul a posseder un Mac Book Pro retina???


Mais non je suis là aussi avec MBPr 15 depuis 10 jours.
RAS que du bonheur :rateau:


----------



## erw4n38 (25 Mars 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Me dite pas que je suis tous seul a posseder un Mac Book Pro retina???



Mais non moi aussi j'en ai un. J'en suis super content. L'écran est magnifique et la puissance bluffante.  

Je l'ai depuis 3 semaines et c'est aussi confort que sur mon IMAC 27


----------



## MacinPod (25 Mars 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Me dite pas que je suis tous seul a posseder un Mac Book Pro retina???



Mais non on est pleins de heureux possesseurs de 15'' Retina. 

Apr&#232;s personnellement sa fait seulement 1 mois et demis que je l'ai donc pour le moment j'ai pas grand choses &#224; en dire.

Sinon pourquoi avoir choisis un MBPr par rapport au autres machines?vous vous servez du mac pour faire quoi ? Qu'elles sont vos applications favorites


----------



## PDD (26 Mars 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Me dite pas que je suis tous seul a posseder un Mac Book Pro retina???


Non un autre heureux, moi...


----------



## neoback45 (26 Mars 2013)

Donc on a :

Neoback45
PDD
MacinPod
erw4n38
dumas75


Vos logiciel preferez?
Moi en ce moment c'est Sweet Home 3D, projet de construction oblige


----------



## dumas75 (26 Mars 2013)

Je fais de la photo (logiciel Lightroom) et franchement rien à dire.
J'ai une machine qui est à mon service et non le contraire.

Blague amusante que l'on vient de me raconter:
Savez vous pourquoi l'OS Windows8 est si lourd ?
Réponse: Il y a les 17 GO de WindowsOS + 17 GO pompé à OSX plus 3 GO pompé à IOS 
Résultat un capharnaüm de 36 GO pour faire tourner une tablette


----------



## neoback45 (26 Mars 2013)

Y a t'il des anciens Widowsien?
Etes vous pret a revenir en arrières?


----------



## dumas75 (26 Mars 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Y a t'il des anciens Widowsien?
> Etes vous pret a revenir en arrières?


Oui il y a encore qq jours et depuis 18 ans.
Non et surtout pas je referai marche arrière surtout avec l'avenir chaotique de Win8.


----------



## iNicolas.F (27 Mars 2013)

Il y a un autre heureux possesseur d'un MBPr depuis 8 mois et toujours aussi impressionné par la qualité de la machine 

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de savoir le type de SSD monté sur la machine ? A savoir Samsung ou Scandisk ?


----------



## neoback45 (27 Mars 2013)

iNicolas.F a dit:


> Il y a un autre heureux possesseur d'un MBPr depuis 8 mois et toujours aussi impressionné par la qualité de la machine
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de savoir le type de SSD monté sur la machine ? A savoir Samsung ou Scandisk ?



Oui il suffit d'aller dans les parametre system il me semble


----------



## Majen (27 Mars 2013)

Il me semble que les SSD Sandisk ne sont présents que depuis la révision 2013 des retina ?

Sinon j'espère faire parti de votre club bientôt... faudrait que ce ~#^\'@ de virement arrive avant qu'il disparaisse du refurb


----------



## thun (27 Mars 2013)

Moi aussi heureux possesseur de MBPr 15 early 2013 et jusque là aucun problème mis a part parfois des vidéos sur youtube en 720p ou  1080p où ça me fait comme une impression d'image qui saute de temps en temps ou des carrés sachant que j'utilise le MBPr en 1680x1050


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mars 2013)

iNicolas.F a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de savoir le type de SSD monté sur la machine ? A savoir Samsung ou Scandisk ?


Probablement Information système (*) / Matériel / ATA Série



(*) moyen très rapide pour lancer Information système : garder la touche alt enfoncée et cliquer dans le menu pomme


----------



## iNicolas.F (27 Mars 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour vos messages. J'ai pu trouver la référence APPLE SSD SM512E. Je suppose que c'est Samsung. Entre le SSD et l'écran, je n'ai jamais été aussi content de voir du Samsung sur mon MBPr ^^


----------



## neoback45 (27 Mars 2013)

iNicolas.F a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos messages. J'ai pu trouver la référence APPLE SSD SM512E. Je suppose que c'est Samsung. Entre le SSD et l'écran, je n'ai jamais été aussi content de voir du Samsung sur mon MBPr ^^



Pareil que toi


----------



## Goldeneye911 (27 Mars 2013)

très content de mon retina 15 aussi!


----------



## neoback45 (27 Mars 2013)

Bon la liste s'allonge 
Neoback45
PDD
MacinPod
erw4n38
dumas75
iNicolas.F
thun


----------



## MacinPod (28 Mars 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Y a t'il des anciens Widowsien?
> Etes vous pret a revenir en arri&#232;res?



Je dirais m&#234;me que je suis toujours windowsien (voir ma signature.)enfin  je lance le syst&#232;me uniquement pour Steam, donc sa reste a voir. 



neoback45 a dit:


> Bon la liste s'allonge
> Neoback45
> PDD
> MacinPod
> ...



On est encore loin derri&#232;re les heureux possesseur de 13''. 
Sinon vous en pensez quoi des 13 pouces r&#233;tina.
Moi perso j'ai pas aime les faits qu'il ne poss&#232;de pas de CG int&#233;gr&#233; parce que la petite Intel peut vite &#234;tres &#224; la ramasse. 

Et sinon en logiciel ces g&#233;n&#233;ralement du cin&#233;ma 4d,PS et un logiciel de capture de mouvements pour le boulot.

Et sinon installe a titre personnel
- Alfred 2 en guise de Spotlight et lanceur principal (l'essayer ces l'adopte)
-clean my Mac 2 qui fait guise de desinstallateur propre
-sophos,clamAVX,LittleSnich 1password pour la s&#233;curit&#233;
-Perian et Flip4mac pour compl&#232;tes les formats de QuickTime 
-Wifi explorer pour savoir sur quel bande me connecter et savoir les performances des r&#233;seaux disponibles 

 Voil&#224; pour le moment. en m&#234;me temps sa ne fait qu'un mois que je dispose du MBPR

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12:04 AM ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12:00 AM ----------

Et allez les gars (d&#233;sole si il y a des dames) faut qu'on bouffes le topics des "heureux possesseur de MBPR 13&#180;&#180;. 
Dans l'application iPhone il sont classe dans les sujets populaires &#224; nous d'en faire autant. 

Allez &#224; vos Mac!!!


----------



## iNicolas.F (28 Mars 2013)

> On est encore loin derrière les heureux possesseur de 13''.
> Sinon vous en pensez quoi des 13 pouces rétina.
> Moi perso j'ai pas aime les faits qu'il ne possède pas de CG intégré parce que la petite Intel peut vite êtres à la ramasse.
> 
> ...



Je suis justement en grande compétition avec ma copine. Elle a opté pour le 13 rétina et autant vous dire, elle aime plus son ordinateur que moi :love:

J'ai eu l'occasion de le tester et c'est vrai que pour les logiciels, c'est un peu moins bien je trouve mais le rendu écran est aussi exceptionnel, voir presque mieux, que celui sur le 15. Niveau puissance, ça lui satisfait pleinement. 

Si on ne peut pas avoir un 15, le 13 est très bien. Par contre si on a le choix...


----------



## neoback45 (28 Mars 2013)

Moi j'avais le choix.Mais je trouver que le 13" était chere par rapport a ses performances!
Et puis un 15" c'est quand meme plus confortale 
Bon allez faut qu'on bouffe le topic de 13"!!!!
Et 1 de plus 
Neoback45
PDD
MacinPod
erw4n38
dumas75
iNicolas.F
thun
Goldeneye911


----------



## dumas75 (28 Mars 2013)

iNicolas.F a dit:


> J'ai eu l'occasion de le tester et c'est vrai que pour les logiciels, c'est un peu moins bien je trouve /.../


C'est quoi qui est "moins bien" ?


----------



## iNicolas.F (28 Mars 2013)

dumas75 a dit:


> C'est quoi qui est "moins bien" ?



Le petit écran, quand tu utilises Final Cut Pro ou Adobe Premier tu apprécies avoir un plus grand écran. Le 13 c'est bien quand tu utilises word et les réseaux sociaux 

Et puis pour le prix de l'appareil, la puissance n'est pas exceptionnel.

Je sens que je vais me faire des amis


----------



## dumas75 (28 Mars 2013)

iNicolas.F a dit:


> Le petit écran, quand tu utilises Final Cut Pro ou Adobe Premier tu apprécies avoir un plus grand écran. Le 13 c'est bien quand tu utilises word et les réseaux sociaux
> 
> Et puis pour le prix de l'appareil, la puissance n'est pas exceptionnel.
> 
> Je sens que je vais me faire des amis


Tu as tout a fait raison. 
J'ai pris le 15 pour mon utilisation presque quotidienne de Lightroom et même si le 13 me plaisait beaucoup pour la mobilité je me trouvais à l'étroit pour mes développement "raw"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------

Ce qui me choque un peu ce sont les bogues avec LION 
Je pensais que Apple c'était parfait pour les PC mais... obligé de constater que c'est comme sur les iPad et iPhone ça bogue pas mal...
Exemple:
Le défilement de fond d'écran qui se bloque (pas grave j'ai corrigé le truc)
La gestion du WiFi (c'est un comble quand on sait que c'est Apple qui l'a utilisé la première fois sur un PC)
La sortie de mise en veille, ça rame ça trouve pas le réseau, ça s'emmêle avec la Magic Mouse.
Bon c'est pas bien grave car je suis pas un psychotique de l'informatique mais...
Beaucoup moins de "blèmes" quand j'avais Windows 7
Précision: J'utilise mon MBPr brut décofré sans aucun utilitaires à la cxxn, le seul logiciel supplémentaire que j'ai installé est Lightroom.

Merci de ne pas rentrer dans une polémique stérile windows/OS X dans vos réponse je connais toutes les réponses de la part des ignares de l'informatique et des "neu neu" du numérique.


----------



## esam74 (28 Mars 2013)

Tu peux me rajouter a ta liste 
Mais pour moi ca a pas été un long fleuve tranquille avant de l'aprecier!
D'ailleurs depuis deux jours j'ai des mini freeze de la souris (suis je le seul?)


----------



## neoback45 (28 Mars 2013)

esam74 a dit:


> Tu peux me rajouter a ta liste
> Mais pour moi ca a pas été un long fleuve tranquille avant de l'aprecier!
> D'ailleurs depuis deux jours j'ai des mini freeze de la souris (suis je le seul?)


C'est pas toi qui as fait changer ton retina un bon nombre de fois?D'ailleurs tu avais recu une MacBook Pro normal?
Voila 
Neoback45
PDD
MacinPod
erw4n38
dumas75
iNicolas.F
thun
Goldeneye911
esam74


----------



## MacinPod (28 Mars 2013)

Je viens partag&#233;s avec vous deux belle d&#233;couvertes que je viens de faire en mati&#232;re de logiciels. 
Le premier est Flutters sa permet de contr&#244;le certaines apps (principalement des lecteurs genres spotify,QuickTime,iTune...) par les mouvements de mains.  ces l&#224; webcam qui g&#232;re    La prises de mouvements , un peu gadget mais pour le moment je kiff. &#192; voir sur la longue. 

Et le second est une belle alternative &#224; Lightroom d'adobe, il s'apelle Darktable. 
&#192; essay&#233; pour les mordus d'images.


----------



## thun (28 Mars 2013)

Alors es ce que vous avez ressentis de petits lags sur des vidéos youtube en 1080p ou 720 comme je disais précédemment enfin pas vraiment des lags des partis de vidéos qui sautent ou un effet de fractal ?
Sinon ravi du MBPr


----------



## Vinky (28 Mars 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> C'est pas toi qui as fait changer ton retina un bon nombre de fois?D'ailleurs tu avais recu une MacBook Pro normal?
> Voila
> Neoback45
> PDD
> ...



tu peux également me rajouter.

Pleinement satisfait de mon retina dans l'ensemble (95% de mon utilisation) reste toujours quelques petits lags ou trucs du genres gênant


----------



## PDD (29 Mars 2013)

Parmi les "heureux" qui a pris l'Apple Care, couteux pour le rétina?


----------



## tropezina (29 Mars 2013)

heureux possesseur, depuis sa sortie, du macbook pro retina 15" avec dalle LG
Jamais aucun problème, 
j'en suis pleinement satisfait


----------



## neoback45 (29 Mars 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste 
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina

Moi pour ma pars je prendrais un AppleCare avant la fin de garantie....


----------



## iNicolas.F (29 Mars 2013)

J'ai jusque au 28 juin pour prendre un Apple Care mais ça me fait mal de rajouter encore 350 euros. 
Mais bon j'ai déjà fait changer mon écran pour un problème de pixels morts. D'ailleurs mention spéciale à l'Apple Store de Londres qui a commandé la dalle, changé et livré l'ordinateur en 24 heures. J'en suis encore impressionné. En France, il ne voulait pas me le changer pour 4 pixels et en plus ça prenait plus d'une semaine le temps de commander, changer.... Facturé entre 500 et 600 euros...


----------



## hellbola (29 Mars 2013)

Moi parfaitement heureux avec le modèle de base quand il est sorti. j'ai depuis changé le disque dur pour un 512go.
Machine de guerre en déplacement et branchée sur le thunderbolt display à la maison


----------



## neoback45 (29 Mars 2013)

hellbola a dit:


> Moi parfaitement heureux avec le modèle de base quand il est sorti. j'ai depuis changé le disque dur pour un 512go.
> Machine de guerre en déplacement et branchée sur le thunderbolt display à la maison



Combien as tu payer ton SSd 512?

1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola


----------



## thun (29 Mars 2013)

Avant j'avais un MBA 13 que j'ai passé à ma femme et quand je retourne dessus je me dis merde c'est quoi cette qualité d'écran ! Faut avouer que c'est quand même bluffant !


----------



## neoback45 (29 Mars 2013)

Chez les 13" retina, ils sont 15 membres!Alors nous ont en ai a 12, on ai pas loin de les bouffer!!


----------



## hellbola (29 Mars 2013)

J'ai pris ça comme ssd:
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/SSDAP12R480/

et revendu mon 256go à un possesseur du 13' en 128


----------



## Vinky (29 Mars 2013)

Les perfs sont bonnes ?


----------



## erw4n38 (29 Mars 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Chez les 13" retina, ils sont 15 membres!Alors nous ont en ai a 12, on ai pas loin de les bouffer!!



Les possesseurs du 13 pouces ce sont des petits joueurs...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------

Est ce que des possesseurs du 15 pouces retina ont voté Hollande ? :love:


----------



## hellbola (29 Mars 2013)

@Vinky

270mb/s en écriture.
500mb/s en lecture.

Donc grosso modo 2 fois moins performant en écriture et pareil en lecture si ma mémoire est bonne par rapport à celui d'origine.

Mais je ne regrette pas mon choix, j'avais besoin de place supplémentaire, l'option 512go n'éxistait à la sortie du rétina et puis au final, ces perfs sont loin d'être nazes


----------



## Tox (29 Mars 2013)

Mais ça fait un peu cher tout de même...


----------



## hellbola (29 Mars 2013)

Je l'ai payé 450 (je l'ai récupéré aux US, j'y suis 5 fois par an) et j'ai revendu mon 256go d'origine 250.
Au final ça fait l'option à 200, c'est plus que correct je trouve


----------



## Tox (29 Mars 2013)

Un M4 aux performances équivalentes s'échange 320.- . Un 840 pro qui met une claque en écriture, c'est 380.- .

Alors oui, vu les spécificités du SSD des Retina, tu t'en sors bien, mais cela reste objectivement cher.


----------



## hellbola (29 Mars 2013)

Oui mais un M4 ou un ssd de retina ce n'est pas du tout le même format en fait, c'est comme comparé le 2,5' et 3,5', ya un moment c'est pas compatible donc comparer les prix... Et puis je l'ai acheté ya 6 mois, les prix baissent.
Je sais pas combien coute l'option 512go à la place de 256go sur l'apple store (edit, 300 je viens d'aller voir)

J'ai fais pareil pour le mba 11' de 2010 de ma femme, elle a maintenant 240go dans un si petit ordi, juste nickel.


----------



## Tox (29 Mars 2013)

C'est tout le problème du format propriétaire de la pomme, il n'y a pas grand-chose à comparer


----------



## Vinky (30 Mars 2013)

hellbola a dit:


> @Vinky
> 
> 270mb/s en écriture.
> 500mb/s en lecture.
> ...



En écriture c'est effectivement : pour comparer là j'ai : 

Write : 410
Read 440

Donc t'as surtout une grosse perte en écriture mais en lecture c'est légèrement mieux.


----------



## alhambra (30 Mars 2013)

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'une MacBook Pro Retina 15 pouces depuis 20 jours.

Je me suis offert la version Intel Core i7 quadricur à 2.7GHz, 16 Go de RAM et disque 512 Go.
J'ai tout de suite fait le test pour savoir quelle dalle j'avais, c'est une Samsung.

Je dois dire que c'est le meilleur MacBook Pro que j'ai jamais eu !
La dalle est parfaite, aucune rémanence, aucun pixel mort.
La migration avec mon ancien MacBook Pro c'est passée en douceur en 3 heures pour presque 500 Go de données diverses.

Les ventilateurs depuis la mise à jour firmware ralentissent parfaitement après 3 minutes de partie intense sur Diablo III avec toutes les options graphiques poussées au maximum.
L'ordinateur est chaud, certes, mais pas excessivement.

Les photographies que je travaille pèse plus de 500 Mo et s'ouvrent avec une vitesse hallucinante sous Photoshop CS6.

Les finitions du MacBook Pro sont magnifiques et j'ai l'impression de transporter un MacBook Air tellement il est fin.

Bref "heureux" !


----------



## neoback45 (30 Mars 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :

1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra

Allez on y ai presque, encore 3 et ont les doubles!!


----------



## Lordyto (30 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Heureux possesseur d'un 15" retina !

A+


----------



## xfive78 (30 Mars 2013)

Nouveau possesseur d'un MacBook Pro Retina je suis encore hésitant a le garder ou a repasser sur Windows.

Niveau qualité rien a dire deux choses me gène j'ai pris un SSD 256 Go et j'ai fais une erreur, mais ce qui me gène le plus c'est le manque d'un pavé numérique, je travail beaucoup sur Excel.

Soit je le vends et je rachète un autre avec un SSD de 512 Go ou je me dirige vers autre chose.

C'est vrais que je commence a m'habituer


----------



## MacinPod (31 Mars 2013)

Prend un SSD externe thunderbolt,tu auras de bonnes  perfs. 
Apr&#232;s pour le pav&#233; num&#233;rique pourquoi ne pas en ach&#232;te un Bluetooth, ils en vendent sur l'Apple store en ligne.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mars 2013)

xfive78 a dit:


> Niveau qualité rien a dire deux choses me gène j'ai pris un SSD 256 Go et j'ai fais une erreur, mais ce qui me gène le plus c'est le manque d'un pavé numérique, je travail beaucoup sur Excel.


Il y a le mode Français - numérique qui pourrait te convenir (Préférences système / Langues et Texte / méthodes de saisie)


----------



## esam74 (31 Mars 2013)

Ce n'est pas moi qui ai reçu un mbp normal a la place mais j'ai effectivement du le changer 3 fois...


----------



## neoback45 (31 Mars 2013)

Mise a jour :

1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto

Allez encore 1!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2013)

Salut à tous,
Heureux possesseur d'un MacBook Pro Retina depuis 1 semaine j'en suis bluffé, la dalle est magnifique (la chance j'ai une dalle Samsung ) et les performances au rendez-vous.
Et quand je retourne par moment sur mon iMac 27" je me dis mais putain c'est quoi ces pixels de @****


----------



## iNicolas.F (1 Avril 2013)

J'ai une petite question s'il vous plait : est-il possible, lorsque l'on branche un moniteur externe, de fermer son MBPr sans qu'il se mette en veille, et donc continuer nos activités sur le deuxième écran ? Ou même si il se met en veille, tant que l'écran externe, lui, ne s'y met pas ?


----------



## PDD (1 Avril 2013)

Pourquoi faire cela, pour ne pas "user" l'écran du MBPR? Il suffit de mettre sa luminosité à zéro non...


----------



## iNicolas.F (2 Avril 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Pourquoi faire cela, pour ne pas "user" l'écran du MBPR? Il suffit de mettre sa luminosité à zéro non...



Non mais simplement que lorsque j'utilise le deuxième écran, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de laisser mon ordinateur ouvert alors que je n'en ai pas l'utilité.


----------



## PDD (2 Avril 2013)

Et le clavier, tu as un externe?


----------



## iNicolas.F (2 Avril 2013)

oui clavier et souris


----------



## PDD (2 Avril 2013)

Au départ quand on ferme un portable il se met en veille, donc mis à part une action sur le programme de gestion de la veille lors de la fermeture on ne doit rien pouvoir faire. Les spécialistes auront peut être un truc pas moi...


----------



## iNicolas.F (2 Avril 2013)

Ok, merci pour ton aide


----------



## thun (2 Avril 2013)

... quand on est branché sur un écran externe et qu'on a un clavier et souris bluetooth bien évidement que l'on peut fermer l'écran.. cela va de soit


----------



## iNicolas.F (2 Avril 2013)

thun a dit:


> ... quand on est branché sur un écran externe et qu'on a un clavier et souris bluetooth bien évidement que l'on peut fermer l'écran.. cela va de soit




Quand je le fais tout ce coupe... Même quand je mets l'écran en veille par un coin actif tout ce coupe....


----------



## thun (2 Avril 2013)

iNicolas.F a dit:


> Quand je le fais tout ce coupe... Même quand je mets l'écran en veille par un coin actif tout ce coupe....


Tu fermes ton macbook pro retina il se met en veille tu attends quelques instant et tu "réveilles" ton écran externe en appuyant sur une touche du clavier ou en bougeant la souris


----------



## iNicolas.F (2 Avril 2013)

Merci beaucoup ça marche. En fait, lors de mes tests, la souris était mal branchée d'où le fait que ça ne marche pas correctement. Merci pour ton aide


----------



## neoback45 (2 Avril 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :

1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4

On ait les plus fort!!!


----------



## thun (2 Avril 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Mise a jour de la liste :
> 
> 1.Neoback45
> 2.PDD
> ...



Ca sert a rien d'être les plus forts faut surtout être les plus satisfaits


----------



## neoback45 (2 Avril 2013)

En tout cas je suis pleinement satisfait de mon Mac book pro retina 15"


----------



## neoback45 (3 Avril 2013)

Allez ont continue de faire remonter le post...


----------



## PDD (4 Avril 2013)

Et c'est plus correct, "on *es*t les plus fort*s*"...


----------



## Tox (4 Avril 2013)

Et que penses-tu de l'emploi d'un pronom personnel indéfini à la place de la première personne du pluriel, sachant qu'il y a un adjectif qualificatif attribut du sujet qui porte la marque du pluriel ?


----------



## PDD (4 Avril 2013)

Bien d'accord, mais si le "ba ba" de l'orthographe était déjà respecté je ne ferais pas de commentaires...C'est surprenant ce que l'on peut lire tout le temps. Er, é, ez, même combat...


----------



## neoback45 (4 Avril 2013)

Oui oui pardonner mon orthographe lamentable, mais j'essai de soigner cela! lol
Bon revenons au sujet... Pas possesseur de mac book pro retina 15" en plus?


----------



## neoback45 (6 Avril 2013)

Petite question. Vous avez régler la résolution de votre Retina comment?
En optimal retina ou plus?


----------



## thun (7 Avril 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Petite question. Vous avez régler la résolution de votre Retina comment?
> En optimal retina ou plus?


1680x1050 c le top pour moi


----------



## iNicolas.F (7 Avril 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Petite question. Vous avez régler la résolution de votre Retina comment?
> En optimal retina ou plus?



En réglage optimal Rétina pour moi. Lorsque j'agrandis, il y a quelques lenteurs qui apparaissent.


----------



## neoback45 (7 Avril 2013)

iNicolas.F a dit:


> En réglage optimal Rétina pour moi. Lorsque j'agrandis, il y a quelques lenteurs qui apparaissent.



Oui c'est vrai que il y a quelques ralentissement lorsqu'on ai au dessus du reglage optimal retina....
C'est quand meme penible pour le prix de la machine!!!


----------



## Tox (7 Avril 2013)

Les choix technologiques concernant les cartes graphiques risquent d'être particulièrement cruciaux sur la prochaine génération de Retina...


----------



## McBAB (7 Avril 2013)

Je rajoute à la liste, entièrement satisfait de mon Macbook Pro Retina 15"...
Depuis janvier 2013 aucun problème... Royal
Malgré une dalle Lg et un SSD scandisk, j'ai toute confiance si je dois avoir recours au SAV...
Et puis je suis soulagé d'avoir largué mon Pc et d'être de retour sur Mac...
Ecran hallucinant, impossible de faire un retour arrière après y avoir goûté...


----------



## neoback45 (7 Avril 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4
17.McBAB


----------



## MacinPod (7 Avril 2013)

Sa commence a faire du mondes,l'&#233;cran je l'utilise la plupart dus temps en optimal retina et quelques fois en 1680X1050 et exceptionnellement des r&#233;solutions plus hautes...
sinon parmi vous y en a t'ils qui on installes windows via bootcamp? Car j'aimerais bien savoir si pendant l'installation de windows le clavier et le trackpad sont pris en charges, ou me faut ils du filaire?


----------



## iNicolas.F (7 Avril 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai que il y a quelques ralentissement lorsqu'on ai au dessus du reglage optimal retina....
> C'est quand meme penible pour le prix de la machine!!!



+1.... Une machine à ce prix là, c'est indécent même qu'il y ait ce genre de problème je trouve.


----------



## dumas75 (9 Avril 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai que il y a quelques ralentissement lorsqu'on ai au dessus du reglage optimal retina....
> /.../


Au dessus du réglage de base il me faut presque une loupe pour lire


----------



## zevoice (9 Avril 2013)

Salut à tous,

moi aussi, après avoir passé la majorité de ma vie sur Windows, je me suis décidé à franchir le pas du MPB Retina (8GO RAM, 256GO SSD (Samsung) et dalle Samsung).

Et franchement je ne le regrette pas.

Je fais du montage vidéo et du compositing (suite Adobe Production Premium CS6).

Pour Premiere, c'est que du bonheur. J'aime travailler à la résolution Retina, mais les palettes sont du coup un peu trop grosses : c'est plus confortable en 1920x1080.

Pour After Effects, la GF 650m est un peu légère. Mais j'ai un PC fixe puissant pour ça.

Comme je prend beaucoup le train, l'autonomie du Retina est un vrai plus. Presque 3h30 de travail sur Premiere. C'est un véritable avantage en terme de productivité.

En conclusion, si j'avais su, je serais venu plus tôt ! :rateau:


----------



## morgan69240 (23 Avril 2013)

Salut à tous, 

Je suis un heureux possesseur du MacBook Pro Rétina 15". C'est le modèle 2.3Ghz 8Go RAM acheté sur le refurb il y a 1 semaines ( mac tout neuf.. seulement 5 cycles de charges et il était agé de seulement 2 semaines au moment de la réception).
J'ai un 256Go Samsung, cependant j'ai hérité d'une dalle LG, on verra bien avec le temps; si sa ne va pas direction SAV.

J'utilise pour du traitement du texte la résolution native, puis ensuite lorsque j'utilise Aperture, Final cut pro X, je balance en pleine écran. De plus j'utilise la 1680*1050 pour le surf sur le web en général. En gros je change assez souvent selon l'usage.

Son poids et la dimension d'un 15" ne sont pas contraignante pour prendre des cours en amphi ou le déplacer.

Je suis très heureux de mon achat, je passe d'un MacBook Air Mid 2012, à ce beau macbook pro rétina...

Bref  Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Beholder1 (27 Avril 2013)

Bonjour
Je suis lheureux possesseur dun MBPr 2,6*GHz, 8*Go de ram et SSD*512GO depuis 8 mois et jai la chance davoir un dalle LG............. qui ne pose aucun problème.


----------



## darkarkange (28 Avril 2013)

MacinPod a dit:


> Sa commence a faire du mondes,l'écran je l'utilise la plupart dus temps en optimal retina et quelques fois en 1680X1050 et exceptionnellement des résolutions plus hautes...
> sinon parmi vous y en a t'ils qui on installes windows via bootcamp? Car j'aimerais bien savoir si pendant l'installation de windows le clavier et le trackpad sont pris en charges, ou me faut ils du filaire?



J'ai installé Windows 8 en janvier ---->>> GROS BUGS, vu que les drivers bootcamps étaient pas à jour j'ai supprimé la partition et je suis reparti sur du bon vieux W7. 

J'ai re installé Windows 8 y'a une semaine et avec les drivers bootcamp à jour cette fois ci et tout marche niquel


----------



## neoback45 (28 Avril 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4
17.McBAB
18.zevoice
19.morgan69240
20.Beholder1

Bon ça commence à faire du monde 
Moi pour ma pars j'ai un ecran samsung et je trouve un peu jaunâtre côté gauche.mais faut vraiment faire attention!
J'ai l'impression que ça disparaît au fil du temps. Peut être la colle qui a pas fini de sécher...


----------



## johndu13 (30 Avril 2013)

BONJOUR mes nouveaux ami(e)s

bon depuis le temps que je cherche un veritable ordinateur portable avec une surface d'affichage importante 

je crois avoir trouvé ....

mais 2 questions subsistent

comment savoir la dalle embarqué ?

et j'ai cru compredre que certains avait des ssd de marque sandisk  et d'autres crucial ? 

merci de bien avoir la gentilesse de m'eclaircir sur les elements differents actuelle que l'on retrouve dans un mac(plus tenté pour le 13 que le 15)

merci a vous tous


----------



## jesopog (30 Avril 2013)

+1 (depuis ~1 mois)  
 Caractéristiques précisées dans ma signature.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> et j'ai cru compredre que certains avait des ssd de marque sandisk  et d'autres crucial ?



Appuyer sur la touche alt et la garder enfoncée : aller dans le menu Pomme (en haut à gauche) et sélectionner Information Système (relacher la touche alt).

Matériel / ATA série pour trouver le modèle de SSD

Chercher dans Matériel les caractéristiques de la dalle (pas de portable sous la main pour vérifier).


----------



## JeanMiBibi (6 Mai 2013)

Petite question à ceux qui ont utilisé le refurb :
- Votre mac était-il en parfait état? (aussi bien que ce à quoi vous vous attendiez?)
- Est-ce que vous savez si on trouve souvent sur le refurb des macbook pro retina 15" avec 16Go de mémoire vive mais seulement 256Go de SSD? (en gros la version la moins cher avec l'upgrade à 16Go)
- Enfin savez-vous avant de le recevoir quelle est la marque de la dalle. (car apparemment il y a des bugs avec celles non LG de ce que j'ai compris)

voilaa


----------



## neoback45 (6 Mai 2013)

JeanMiBibi a dit:


> Petite question à ceux qui ont utilisé le refurb :
> - Votre mac était-il en parfait état? (aussi bien que ce à quoi vous vous attendiez?)
> - Est-ce que vous savez si on trouve souvent sur le refurb des macbook pro retina 15" avec 16Go de mémoire vive mais seulement 256Go de SSD? (en gros la version la moins cher avec l'upgrade à 16Go)
> - Enfin savez-vous avant de le recevoir quelle est la marque de la dalle. (car apparemment il y a des bugs avec celles non LG de ce que j'ai compris)
> ...



Ce qui es sur c'est que tu ne pourras pas savoir la marque de la Dalle avant de le recevoir.
Et les dalle LG revision 1 sont sujet au phénomène de Ghosting, les révisions 2 apriori non....
Et les dalles Samsung eux sont touché par des pixel HS et un écran qui tire vers le jeune (Corrigable en créant un profil de couleur)


----------



## Kabrice (10 Mai 2013)

Ca va bientôt faire un an que je possède le MBPr 15" et j'en suis toujours aussi satisfait.
C'est une machine nomade et puissante qui correspond à mes besoins.
Que du bonheur surtout avec un écran sans rémanence.


----------



## Guichome (11 Mai 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Ce qui es sur c'est que tu ne pourras pas savoir la marque de la Dalle avant de le recevoir.
> *Et les dalle LG revision 1 sont sujet au phénomène de Ghosting, les révisions 2 apriori non...*.
> Et les dalles Samsung eux sont touché par des pixel HS et un écran qui tire vers le jeune (Corrigable en créant un profil de couleur)



Bonjour,

C'est sûr pour les dalles LG rev2 ?? Je compte m'en acheter un en juin, lorsque je suis de passage en France (j'habite dans un pays où tout ce qui a le symbole de la pomme coûte très cher ... entre 50% et 100 % plus cher en comparaison des prix français ... et sans possibilité de choisir sa config) ... donc si j'ai une dalle pas terrible je pourrais pas la changer avant mon prochain voyage en France.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Mai 2013)

Non ce n'est absolument pas sûr. L'IR peut n'arriver qu'après plusieurs mois. C'est arrivé après six mois sur mon ancien Retina.


----------



## Guichome (12 Mai 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Non ce n'est absolument pas sûr. L'IR peut n'arriver qu'après plusieurs mois. C'est arrivé après six mois sur mon ancien Retina.



Six mois, donc ce n'était pas une Rev2 de la dalle LG .. ou alors je me trompe sur la définition de Rev2 ?

Pour moi la Rev2 des dalles LG vient avec la Rev2 du MBPR. Ai-je tord ?

En tout cas merci pour la réponse 


Par contre il est vrai que les topics qui évoquaient les problèmes de dalle LG sont sans nouveau sujet depuis mars 2013 (un mois après l'arrivée du MBPR 15 rev2). Donc problème persistant ou solucioné ?


J'ai encore un peu moins d'un mois pour me décider, je vais enquêter 


PS: si mon sujet est HS dans ce topic, dites-le moi et j'ouvrirai un nouveau Topic (j'ai essayé de faire revivre le topic sur les dalles LG mais pour l'instant cela n'a pas pris)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mai 2013)

Oui, c'était une rev 1 mais le ghosting est arrivé après six mois. Il n'y a pas six mois que la nouvelle dalle LG est en circulation...

Il faut aller voir sur MacRumors, il y a un topic sur les Retina early2013 et les problèmes de ghosting. 

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1567570

Actuellement, ça semble bon mais avec même pas 50 votes, je ne ferais encore aucune déduction catégoriques même si ça se présente mieux que pour la première fournée.


----------



## ElFitz (12 Mai 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde ! Je viens de tomber sur le sujet d'un certain sylvanhus, où il se plaint de son imac... et après réflexion, j'ai pensé que ce que j'avais à dire aurait davantage sa place par ici...



Alors, commençons par le "un mac ça se revend bien"... 

Je pense que tous ceux qui ont, comme moi, acheté des retina 15" full spec l'année dernière et qui cherchent à les revendre pour x ou y raison doivent, au mieux, en rire. Configuration payée 3800 en novembre en tarif édu, elle n'en vaut plus que 3500 neuve chez Apple aujourd'hui... et je n'ai réussi à le vendre que 2500, AVEC un ssd externe à 350 et encore plus de deux ans d'Apple Care.

Alors "les macs ça se revend bien", ou "un mac avec un Apple Care ça se revend mieux" eh bien ma foi, qu'est-ce que ça aurait été sans ?

Et en plus, il lui arrive de ramer sous safari... (exceptionnellement, certes, mais c'est quand même fou).


Et pour ce qui est des câbles, c'est décevant.. À quoi bon avoir une machine qui fait à peine plus de deux kilos si c'est pour devoir se promener avec un disque externe pour les photos / vidéos / films et ssd externe pour y installer les (dispensables et inutiles) logiciels et jeux windows ? Certains me diront de prendre un fixe ou un macbook pro... Bien, mais je le met où, le fixe, dans mon sac ? Et pourquoi devrais-je me contenter d'un écran bien moins sympathique  ainsi que d'une machine nettement plus épaisse juste pour avoir droit à davantage d'espace de stockage ?

À moins d'avoir un fixe et un retina, mais bon...

D'un la plupart des gens que je connais (et qui n'y connaissent rien) n'en reviennent déjà pas quand je leur explique que "oui il a presque coûté 4000" et que "non, il est encore loin d'avoir assez de stockage à l'intérieur, et même d'être assez puissant pour que safari ne rame pas avec seulement quatre onglets d'ouverts" ou encore que "oui, safari crash quand on ouvre plus de six onglets en moins d'une minute". Safari rame sous mac OS X, mais IE sous windows 8 se porte comme un charme et les jeux tournent (certes, pas tous, mais néanmoins beaucoup d'entre eux) sans broncher en 2880*1800.

De deux, avoir tous les fichiers sous la main peut se révéler décisif quand, contre toute attente, certains deviennent subitement indispensable alors que rien ne le laissait présager...

Maintenant, j'ai un ipad mini en attendant le prochain macbook pro 15" non retina avec un écran mat et dont je pourrais remplacer la RAM pour du 16Go pour nettement moins cher qu'Apple ne le propose, le ssd par un 960 Go ainsi que le superdrive par un disque dur hybride de 750Go... le tout pour moins cher qu'un retina "full spec".

Alors oui, le néanmoins superbe écran va me manquer... Mais justifie-t'il 500 de plus pour tout ça en moins ? Justifie-t'il de momentanément transformer cette bête magnifique en charrue à bufs le temps d'un "forcer à quitter" ? (il y a aussi la différence de poids et la finesse, qui sont aussi très appréciables, certes...)

Certains me diront sans doute que je n'ai qu'à prendre un pc et de ne pas embêter le monde avec mes histoires, mais j'aime les mac, leurs charnières qui ne cassent pas au bout de trois jours, la simplicité du SAV, et même Mac OS X, mail et toutes les petites choses qui font toute la différence...

Je n'arrive juste pas à m'expliquer comment une telle machine peut-être aussi frustrante, et si je suis le seul à ressentir cette frustration quand, tout d'un, la petite roue colorée se met à tourner alors que j'ai juste essayé de zoomer sur une page web... 


(Et j'ai vérifié, ça arrivait même quand c'était la carte nvidia qui tournait).

J'espère que quelqu'un comprendra quelque chose (et si possible les questions que j'essaie d'exprimer tant bien que mal d'exprimer ^^'), et prendra la peine de me répondre


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2013)

ElFitz a dit:


> Je pense que tous ceux qui ont, comme moi, acheté des retina 15" full spec l'année dernière et qui cherchent à les revendre pour x ou y raison doivent, au mieux, en rire. Configuration payée 3800 en novembre en tarif édu, elle n'en vaut plus que 3500 neuve chez Apple aujourd'hui... et je n'ai réussi à le vendre que 2500, AVEC un ssd externe à 350 et encore plus de deux ans d'Apple Care.


C'est le risque d'acheter à sa sortie une nouvelle gamme de machine, (surtout ?) chez Apple
Prix élevé et matériel peut être pas assez éprouvé (cf les problèmes de lags ou de ghosting sur ces machines). Du coup, à la revente, peu d'amateurs :rateau:


----------



## serp8 (12 Mai 2013)

Je confirme, étant très intéressé par le retina en 15.4", que le marché de l'occasion se porte plutôt mal pour ces machines.

Je cherche à en acheter un, mais je préfère attendre de voir sortir la génération 2 pour voir si tous les soucis actuels seront (en parti du moins) résolus. Quand à l'occasion, je me suis posé la question, et je trouve que mettre autant d'argent dans du matos d'occasion qui est en plus soumis à tant de problèmes c'est vraiment pas tentant. Sauf, peut être, à très bon prix, et c'est pour cela que ces machines se revendent très mal je pense.

J'écume les petites annonces depuis quelques temps, ne serait-ce que pour me tenir au courant de la côte actuelle des machines, et je vois nombre de MPBr proposés à 1800 en config minimale, ce qui est un bon prix pour une telle machine, mais pas tant que ça compte tenu de tous les problèmes rencontrés par de nombreux utilisateurs.

Les MPBr avec écrans et SSD samsung semblent d'ailleurs se vendre plus facilement et plus cher que ceux en écran LG. Les vendeurs nhésitent pas à préciser dans leurs annonces "écran samsung", par contre si c'est LG, ils ne le mettent pas. Et d'ailleurs ceux qui annoncent un écran samsung et qui vendent à prix correct, et bhé les annonces ne trainent pas trop. Par contre avec un écran LG, y'a certains vendeurs qui essaient de les vendre depuis plusieurs mois sans succès. (Je vois les même annonces revenir tous les mois, avec a chaque fois une petite baisse de prix, ou des accessoires en plus, mais ça ne part toujours pas.)

Alors effectivement, je pense que contrairement au MPB qui se revend plutôt bien, le MPBr actuel ne sera pas l'ordinateur apple à acheter si l'on souhaite le revendre sans trop de pertes un an plus tard. Surtout si apple sort une nouvelle génération qui corrige les problèmes d'ici le dernier trimestre 2013.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mai 2013)

ElFitz a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde ! Je viens de tomber sur le sujet d'un certain sylvanhus, où il se plaint de son imac... et après réflexion, j'ai pensé que ce que j'avais à dire aurait davantage sa place par ici...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très intéressant mais à l'époque où tu l'as acheté :
- On trouvait des tests partout sur Internet et dans n'importe quelle revue
- Il y avait des retours d'utilisateurs dans tous les forums

La lecture de la fiche technique montre qu'il n'y a pas d'unité optique et qu'il faut des adaptateurs pour le Retina. En général, on ne met pas 4000 &#8364; dans un ordinateur sans se documenter ou alors, on est pas à quelques centaines d'euros près. Pourquoi avoir acheté un Retina ? Quels étaient les motivations de l'achat ? C'est pas comme si ce que tu reproches n'était pas remarquable avant l'achat. De tels défaut, on les constate en moins de 15 jours, il suffit de retourner la machine à Apple. En outre, concernant le stockage, sur le modèle à 3800 &#8364;, tu avais un SSD de 768 Go or la plus grosse capacité en disque dur 2,5 pouces fait 950 Go une fois formaté. Est-ce que moins de 200 Go changent radicalement le stockage ? Ce que j'aimerais comprendre, c'est comment on arrive a aussi mal cerner ses besoins. 

Si tu attends un autre MacBook Pro classique, tu vas être déçu. Tu ferais bien d'acheter le 2012 avant qu'il ne soit plus au catalogue. Quand tu l'auras équipé avec un SSD, un écran HiRes et 16 Go, avec l'option GeForce GT 650m 1 Go et le Core i7 2,6 GHz, tu arriveras à peu de chose près au même prix que le Retina aux specs comparables. Je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai acheté un classique 2,6 GHz  en juin 2012, un Retina 2,3 GHz en septembre 2012, un classique 2,6 GHz en mars 2013 et retour à un retina 2,7 GHz en avril 2013. 2300 &#8364; pour une Retina 2,7 GHz / 16 Go / 256 Go, idem pour Classique 2,6 GHz / 16 Go / 256 Go / HiRes / GeForce GT 650m 1 Go. 

Pour la revente, le très haut de gamme Apple se revend avec beaucoup de perte. Qui irait mettre 3000 &#8364; dans de l'occasion pour une machine à 3800 &#8364;. Quand on a ce genre de moyen, on n'est plus à ça près. Un Retina premier prix se revend 2300 &#8364; se revend dans facilement à 1800 &#8364;. C'est ce que j'ai eu de mon Retina 2,3 GHz acheté en septembre vendu en mars.

Tu devrais te renseigner sur les Asus ZenBook Prime UX51 et UX52. C'est très intéressant comme machine avec un écran 15,6 pouces IPS Full HD mat.


----------



## Guichome (13 Mai 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui, c'était une rev 1 mais le ghosting est arrivé après six mois. Il n'y a pas six mois que la nouvelle dalle LG est en circulation...
> 
> Il faut aller voir sur MacRumors, il y a un topic sur les Retina early2013 et les problèmes de ghosting.
> 
> ...



Okay merci pour le lien. Bon je vais continuer a enquêter. 
Par contre sur le lien que tu m as donné : a priori un gars dit qu'il a acheté un MBPr rev2 ... Et il a une dalle LG rev1 ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Mai 2013)

Guichome a dit:


> Okay merci pour le lien. Bon je vais continuer a enquêter.
> Par contre sur le lien que tu m as donné : a priori un gars dit qu'il a acheté un MBPr rev2 ... Et il a une dalle LG rev1 ...



Il y a autant de dalle LG LP154WT1-SJA1 que de LP154WT1-SJA2 sur les MacBook Pro Retina early 2013. Le fait que ce soit un early 2013 que certains appèlent "rev 2" ne garanti en rien que l'écran soit un LP154WT1-SJA2. L'histoire des "rev 2" qui corrigent tout dans les produits Apple, c'est de la légende urbaine. Ceux qui ont acheté les premiers Retina et qui ont une dalle Samsung n'ont aucun problème. La "rev 2" n'apporte que des processeurs 100 MHz plus rapides et 16 Go en série sur le modèle haut de gamme.


----------



## ElFitz (13 Mai 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est le risque d'acheter à sa sortie une nouvelle gamme de machine, (surtout ?) chez Apple
> Prix élevé et matériel peut être pas assez éprouvé (cf les problèmes de lags ou de ghosting sur ces machines). Du coup, à la revente, peu d'amateurs :rateau:



^^ Certes, mais j'aurai pensé qu'Apple aurait justement été moins transigeants sur des ratés au lancement... (quoique, en y repensant... premier iphone, premier macbook air... je ne les ai pas eu mais ce n'étaient pas des réussites sur tous les plans, même les plus basiques, c'est vrai...).



serp8 a dit:


> Les MPBr avec écrans et SSD samsung semblent d'ailleurs se vendre plus facilement et plus cher que ceux en écran LG. Les vendeurs nhésitent pas à préciser dans leurs annonces "écran samsung", par contre si c'est LG, ils ne le mettent pas. Et d'ailleurs ceux qui annoncent un écran samsung et qui vendent à prix correct, et bhé les annonces ne trainent pas trop. Par contre avec un écran LG, y'a certains vendeurs qui essaient de les vendre depuis plusieurs mois sans succès. (Je vois les même annonces revenir tous les mois, avec a chaque fois une petite baisse de prix, ou des accessoires en plus, mais ça ne part toujours pas.)



Sauf qu'en théorie, avec un Apple Care, l'acheteur déçu par la dalle LG (si l'Apple Care est transféré) peut se faire échanger le mac (je doute qu'ils remplacent la dalle en Apple Store, mais certains le sauront mieux que moi).




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Très intéressant mais à l'époque où tu l'as acheté :
> - On trouvait des tests partout sur Internet et dans n'importe quelle revue
> - Il y avait des retours d'utilisateurs dans tous les forums
> 
> ...




Je ne regrette pas vraiment l'absence de superdrive en tant que tel (je ne l'utilise plus depuis de nombreuses années) mais juste les limites de la capacité de stockage de ce mac. Le disque dur le plus "gros" en 2,5" ne fait que 950 Go ? Oui, mais sur un macbook pro classique, on peut remplacer le superdrive par un second disque dur (il sert à autre chose aujourd'hui ? ). Et là, on frôle les deux tera.

Concernant les quelques défauts que j'ai cité, ma foi, je pensais que je réussirai à m'en accommoder. Mais la différence entre mon ancien et vieillissant mbp 13" et le 15" même retina m'a suffisamment bluffé pour lisser les inconvénients plusieurs mois... et si j'ai fini par le revendre, c'est juste parce qu'en ce moment l'argent sort davantage de mes comptes qu'il n'y rentre. Disons juste qu'au lieu de "qui irait mettre 3000 d'occasions dans une machine à 3800 ?" c'est davantage "qui irait mettre 2500 dans une machine qui en a un jour valu 3800 en tarif édu et n'en vaut plus "que" 3500 en tarif standard ?". Auquel cas je répondrai "tous ceux qui ne voient pas de mal à prendre le haut de gamme full spec avec extension de garantie pour 300 de plus que le bas de gamme, et 300 de moins que le haut de gamme de base".

Mais je semble être le seul à trouver ça intéressant 

Mais je ne peux néanmoins pas m'empêcher d'avoir un petit arrière-goût d'inachevé en repensant à ce retina. Comme s'il y avait juste manqué un ou deux trucs pour qu'il soit "parfait". Vu le format des barettes ssd, je suis sûr qu'ils auraient pu en caser une deuxième pour les intéressés (enfin, vu le prix, vaut mieux pas), et pour la partie graphique, ma foi... je suis surtout surpris que des logiciels et jeux très gourmands tiennent mieux le coup que safari (et ça me laisse toujours pantois).

Concernant les prochains macbook pro classiques, ma foi, je ne m'attend à rien de révolutionnaire, juste un peu mieux pour le même prix, dans le même chassis. Si on ne peut pas les modifier, je me rabattrai sur la FNAC qui les aura sans doute encore au catalogue trois mois après l'annonce de la nouvelle gamme... (ou, à défaut, le refurb). Je suis en vacances forcées, alors j'ai tout mon temps, et l'ipad me suffira bien en attendant (enfin, je l'espère...). 

Je me dis aussi car la résolution étant plus faible, la carte graphique devrait me réserver moins de mauvaises surprises ^^


Sinon, le zenbook est effectivement sympathique, mais... je me suis bien habitué à OS X (j'adore XCode ainsi que Coda 2), et si je suis passé sur mac, c'était parce que j'en avais marre de perdre des heures à m'amuser comme un petit fou (sans ironie) à essayer d'afficher ce que j'avais à l'écran sur la télé (sans fil) ou à chercher LE logiciel de sauvegarde pour mettre toutes mes données à l'abri...

... quand je ne me retrouvais pas à mesurer les dimensions de mon écran pour déterminer les mensurations du cadre en zinc que j'allais devoir faire pour que l'écran d'un ordinateur qui n'avait plus de charnières tienne droit une fois ouvert, ou encore à me battre avec le SAV pour qu'il daigne prendre en charge (en trois semaines) le même ordinateur dont la carte graphique avait grillée toute seule trois semaines après l'achat (certains reconnaîtront sans mal la 8600m GT), voire à chercher à réinstaller windows sur un ordinateur dont le disque dur avait lâché pour me rendre compte que le lecteur dvd que je n'avais jamais utilisé ou presque était mort lui aussi, et ce sûrement depuis belle lurette...

Lecteur dvd que je n'utilisais oas en raison d'étrangesz interactions avec un logiciel pré-installé de zut (j'ai découvert ça trop tard) et les sécurités de mes jeux, menant à des écrans bleus une à trois minutes après insertion du disque (d'où le fait que je n'avais quasiment jamais utilisé l'unité optique).

Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec tout ça sur mes macs... et ça m'a fait un bien fou ^^' (même si tout ça m'amusait beaucoup, je l'admet. C'est juste que ce hobby devenait un tantinet trop chronophage). J'imagine volontiers  que la chance y est sans doute pour quelque chose (je vais arrêter de raconter ma vie informatique après ça ^^').

Sinon, tu penses vraiment que le macbook pro classique 15" va disparaître cette année ? Et qu'est-ce que tu penses des différences entre le classique et le retina ?


(Et j'irai aussi faire soigner ma logorrhée après ça, promis ^^)


----------



## Guichome (13 Mai 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il y a autant de dalle LG LP154WT1-SJA1 que de LP154WT1-SJA2 sur les MacBook Pro Retina early 2013. Le fait que ce soit un early 2013 que certains appèlent "rev 2" ne garanti en rien que l'écran soit un LP154WT1-SJA2. L'histoire des "rev 2" qui corrigent tout dans les produits Apple, c'est de la légende urbaine. Ceux qui ont acheté les premiers Retina et qui ont une dalle Samsung n'ont aucun problème. La "rev 2" n'apporte que des processeurs 100 MHz plus rapides et 16 Go en série sur le modèle haut de gamme.



Okay donc je me trompais dans ma définition de dale LG rev2 ... t aurais pu le dire plutôt


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Mai 2013)

Guichome a dit:


> Okay donc je me trompais dans ma définition de dale LG rev2 ... t aurais pu le dire plutôt


 
Je sais pas tout deviner. 

@ ElFitz et dans le désordre :
- Oui, le MacBook Pro classique 15,4 risque de disparaître à la prochaine mise à jour de la gamme. Il n'a pas été mis à jour en version early 2013 comme les Retina. Il n'a pas eu le gain de 100 MHz CPU des autres. Des deux modèles proposés, il n'y en a plus qu'un et il faut faire le haut de gamme en CTO. Je pense qu'Apple ne gardera que des Retina sauf peut-être un modèle en 13,3 pouces premiers prix. Et encore, vu l'emplacement pour une disque dur dans le Retina 13,3 pouces, ce modèle équipé d'un disque dur pourrait assurer l'entrée de gamme. C'est l'avis de plusieurs analystes, de lecteurs avertis de MacRumors et je le partage.

- C'est 1 To les disques durs mais ~950Go une fois formatés. A moins d'aller chercher les tanks, un portable prend maximum 2 disques durs donc 2 To. Si on veut plus, il faut du stockage externe. Je ne sais pas quelle activité demande d'avoir tant de stockage mais en tout cas, rien que pas raison de fiabilité et en cas de vol, je préfère avoir 1 To dans le portable et le reste sur de l'externe. Mais chacun son usage à sa vision de la meilleure sécurité.

- Les lois du marché de l'occasion sont impénétrables ! Enfin si, la seule chose qui intéresse les acheteurs de Mac d'occasion est d'entrer dans l'univers Apple à moindre coût. Donc un modèle haut de gamme qui coûte plus cher en occasion que le premier prix, ça ne passe déjà pas super bien. Alors un modèle très très haut de gamme qui coûte encore plus que le plus cher (sans option) présenter sur le site d'Apple, c'est encore pire. Ceux qui peuvent mettre autant préfèrent acheter neuf et prendre l'Apple care plus tard. Personnellement, je me limite à des configs de base ou CTO qui en tarif éducation dépassent le moins possible le prix plein du modèle de base. C'est ainsi qu'on a le moins de perte à la revente. Apple Care, je m'en tape franchement, je change toujours de Mac avant 11 mois et j'achète toujours sur le store en ligne pour avoir les 15 jours d'essai et le droit de rétractation.

- Pour le côté presque parfais, je comprends vu que j'ai fait Classique (vente sans perte), Retina (vente, perdu moins de 300 ), Classique (rétractation) puis Retina.  J'ai fait un topic (fin mars/début avril) assez complet dans switch et conseils d'achat sur mes tribulations. En juin 2012, j'avais aussi fait dans cette section un topic avec avantages et inconvénients des Classiques vs Retina. J'ai tenté de revenir au Classique à cause des lags qu'il y a parfois sur le Retina. J'ai gardé le classique HiRes 2 jours tellement l'écran TN est immonde (angles de vue, rendu des couleurs, piqué, contraste) à côté du Retina IPS. Puis les 500 gr de plus pour un ODD dont je n'ai à présent plus aucun usage et qui disparait partout... Sans compter que le Retina est moins bruyant et moins chaut en usage extrême. Effectivement, il serait possible de mettre deux supports pour deux SSD, Asus le fait dans les ZenBook Prime de 15 pouces. Certains existent aussi avec un iSSD intégré à la carte mère et une baie 2 1/2 pouces. Il y a aussi des machines intéressantes chez Sony avec des SSD en RAID et un bon écran. Mais MacBook Pro 15,4 HiRes (faiblesse écran TN en 1680x1050, poids), MacBook Pro 15,4 Retina 16 Go (pas évolutif sauf remplacement du SSD), ZenBook Prime 15,6 Full HD Mat full SSD 12 Go (limité à 12 Go car 4 Go soudés, autonomie plus faible que les Mac ventilateur audible) ou Sony JeSaisPlusQuelRef (bruyant, pas aussi puissant, mal distribué), c'est d'office 2000  minimum et aucun n'est parfait. Même jusqu'à 2500 , c'est du meilleur compromis.

- Perso, OS X, Windows 7 et même 8 voire un Linux ou un Hackintosh, je fais avec. Ca m'évite d'être limité par l'OS à un choix de matériel... Ca m'évite aussi les aprioris sur tel ou tel système. Ne pas (plus) être lié ni à une marque ni à un OS vaut bien que je perde de mon temps à maintenir des connaissances de plusieurs OS.


----------



## Guichome (14 Mai 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je sais pas tout deviner.
> (...)



Déception ...  ....  

En tout cas merci pour le temps passé pour me répondre.

De toute façon, il y a 99% de chances que j'achète un ordi en juin/juillet. Je ferai un retour le pourquoi du choix et sur l'opinion de la nouvelle bête.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Mai 2013)

De rien. Selon les maigres stats dispo, il y ~44% de dalles Samsung (pas d'IR), ~23% de LG rev 1 (IR) et ~23% de LG rev 2 (pas d'IR), donc presque 66% de chances d'avoir une dalle sans IR...


----------



## iphonien (14 Mai 2013)

Futur possesseur du mbp retina 15 j'espere ne pas tomber sur sur une dalle lg :/ ni sur un ssd sandisk. Sur le coup samsung est top sur ce point !


----------



## L V (16 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

+1
Je viens de recevoir le MacBook Pro 15" retina, gonflé au max (Core i7 @2,8 GHz / 8Mo cache N3 - 16 Go RAM - SSD 750 Go, ...) + tous les câbles (machine pas assez fournie pour mon usage pro), un SuperDrive, un transfo supplémentaires, etc.

1er problème : Apple n'a pas réussi à joindre ma banque pour confirmation/validation de la commande (AppleStore online un jour férié) et me l'a expédier avec plus de 10 jours de retard alors qu'il n'y avait pas lieu.

Et première crainte pour la suite : Équipé d'une dalle LG. Et je vais vérifier le constructeur du SSD. (?)

Sinon, écran jaune, très mal calibré, donc paramètres perso avancés, légères corrections nécessaires à chaque étape, avec au final un gamma @ 2,2 et un blanc @ 7k : Résultat magnifique. L'écran, LG/Sharps, affiche des couleurs encore plus belles et fidèles que les petits iPod Touch dernières générations (comparé à l'instant à un 64 Go de l'année dernière) et iPhone.

Pas de problème de rémanence pour le moment, même en laissant plusieurs heures affiché le test du damier, aucun pixel mort, aucun défaut apparent, y compris au niveau des touches, de la coque et de l'ensemble des finitions, qui sentent bon la "perfection totale". (Je me souviens encore des quelques pixels morts, de vis mal serrées et des touches clavier irrégulières d'un de mes enceins MBP, un 17" 2007 qui lui aussi était sensé être le top de la perfection aux dires d'Apple, de sa batterie qui a ensuite triplé de volume jusqu'à défoncer le trackpad, ...)

J'essaie de ne pas être trop parano quant à la dalle, par exemple j'ai eu le fameux dernier PowerMac G5 Quad non Intel, lui aussi sensé être le top, puis ai découvert que le water-cooling de celui-ci était du modèle sensé être de mauvaise conception (fuites jusqu'à destruction de la machine, des procs et de l'alim), mais malgré des années d'usage intensif, de nombreux transports, de brutales variations de température ambiante, etc., il tourne toujours impeccablement sans poser aucun problème. Comme quoi...

(lukas)


----------



## neoback45 (16 Mai 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4
17.McBAB
18.zevoice
19.morgan69240
20.Beholder1
21.johndu13
22.jesopog
23.Kabrice
24.ElFitz
25.iphonien
26.L V

Hey bien ca s'allonge.
Moi pour ma part, je suis toujours satisfait de mon MacBook Pro Retina depuis que j'ai une dalle Samsung


----------



## Vip3r (16 Mai 2013)

Salut à tous,
venant de l'univers PC (Asus et toshiba précédemment), j'ai acquis mon MBP retina 15' (modèle "entrée de gamme" avec en plus 8Go de Ram soit 16Go) en juillet 2012 (commandé quelque jours après sa présentation). Dalle LG et SSD Samsung d'origine.
J'ai précédemment eu un ipod 5G, Ipod touch et Iphone 4 ce qui m'a amené vers l'univers Apple.
Mon USB superdrive (lecteur CD externe) a décidé de ne plus éjecter les CD cet hiver alors que je m'en étais très peu servi, remplacé sous garantie, depuis plus de problème mais je m'en sert très peu.
Mon mac a eu les fameux problèmes de rémanence dès le début, je me suis décidé a faire changer la dalle sous garantie le mois dernier, et j'ai maintenant une dalle Samsung 


A part ces problèmes, j'apprécie ce portable pour sa légèreté malgré son écran 15', la résolution de l'écran, son silence de fonctionnement et sa rigidité. Finalement il se comporte pour moi comme un hypothétique Macbook Air 15', et c'est un peu ce que je cherchais car je n'exploite pas ses capacités à 100% mis à part pendant les jeux ou je trouve que ses performances graphiques ne sont pas vraiment à la hauteur du prix de la machine. Mais je n'ai pas testé sous Bootcamp et ce n'est pas vraiment son "terrain de jeu" de prédilection.


----------



## L V (17 Mai 2013)

Donc, j'ai « APPLE SSD SM768E Media », qui serait un SSD Samsung (?), bien qu'une news circulant sur la toile semble annoncer qu'Apple abandonne les SSD Samsung pour du tout SanDisk (?).

J'aurai plus de temps demain pour vérifier tout ça...​
Sinon, *savez*-vous si *tous* les retina LG ont/auront ce problème, ou s'ils sont uniquement tous, ou certains, susceptibles d'être touchés tôt ou tard? 

Parce que les annonces sur les forums ont de quoi inquiéter sérieusement ceux qui utilisent cette machine comme principale outil de travail (nourrir sa famille, assurer un toit sur la tête, etc.). Quand on est à son compte, et qu'on en dépend après avoir investi dedans (même si on anticipe au mieux la panne en cours de projet), le sujet peut être un poil stressant, non?

Souvent, ce sont principalement ceux ayant un problème qui en parlent, et pour compléter, d'autres enrichissent la discussion des pires choses lues précédemment sur le même sujet... Alors, bien sûr, si les écrans Samsung ne sont pas concernés, et que tous ceux qui sont touchés sont des LG, facile de faire du "racisme" vis-à-vis de ce dernier, de créer, d'alimenter et de maintenir la peur du "mauvais LG"... 

Mais, si on constate bien que tous les LG finissent par être toucher ou que le nombre de retours est vraiment très significatif (en %), la crainte est nettement plus justifiée...​


----------



## Vip3r (17 Mai 2013)

Ils ne sont pas forcément tous touchés par le problème mais la plupart des gens avec ces dalles avec rémanence ne s'en rendront pas compte ce qui peut expliquer l'absence d'un retour général de toutes les machines... 
Cependant il semble qu'il y ait une sacrée proportion de dalle LG touchées, essaye de chercher le nombre de personne avec une dalle LG non touchée sur le forum. Ok c'est biaisé car on peut dire que les gens viennent plus facilement sur les forum en ayant un problème mais ça devient tellement répandu que quelqu'un qui s'intéresse à sa machine pourra forcément te dire si il a un écran Samsung ou LG et si il a des rémanences, même si il n'a pas le problème sur sa machine.


----------



## L V (17 Mai 2013)

Merci pour ces précisions Vip3r!

Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas facilement trouver un indice (plage de numéros de séries, dates, origine, ...) permettant de mieux déterminer le facteur risque sur ces LG. Pas plus q'un taux de retour en pourcentage du volume, ou autre info du genre.

Avec le temps, on aura peut-être de quoi se rendre compte de l'ampleur réelle du problème et de son évolution...

Pour l'instant, aux dires de plusieurs techniciens de la hot-line Apple, tous les LG seraient susceptibles d'être concernés et un jour ou l'autre touchés. Apple échange l'écran sans problème. Et Apple n'a pas encore prévu de plan de rappel. (Ce qui, je présume, serait certainement plus coûteux que les échanges actuels au cas par cas, et ferait encore plus de mauvais bruit au-delà de la sphère des Mac-users...) Mais Apple étudierait actuellement ce problème de très prêt...

Bref, à part le coût de l'angoisse, en plus d'un tarif complètement explosé pour cette config. (on est loin des 2700 du coup), ce MBP est... tellement parfait!  La "machine" n'a jamais été aussi belle. Et à l'usage de ce magnifique écran (avec profil adéquat), je constate déjà ce que d'autres ont expérimenté ici : Impossible de le lâcher, même pour le 17" pourtant posé juste à côté de lui... Surtout avec un réglage 1920x1200, on a à la fois un rendu toujours aussi magnifique, et parfaitement lisible, l'affichage du nombre nécessaire de palettes/outils dans les applis pro, et plus de portabilité qu'avec un 17", qui avait juste ce "petit trop".

Intelligent, puissant et magnifique... Parfaitement silencieux (tjrs comparé au 17" qui n'émait pourant que quelques très légères vibrations par la mécanique à peine perceptible de son HD). Quel bonheur... surtout pour travailler dessus du matin jusqu'à pas d'heure... Et j'ai beau chercher, je n'ai pas encore trouvé de défaut... (C'en est presque déroutant de perfection).


----------



## Toine85 (28 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,J ai ouvert un post sur le fait d attendre la keynote  de juin 2013 ou acheté le rétina 15 pouces. À vrai dire j étais presque à bondir sur l achat de ce beau bijoux, mais après lecture des réponses à mon post ainsi que ce post ci, je suis refroidi, je ne sais plus quoi faire. Acheter du matos à 2600 avec AppleCare mais être à 60% sur d avoir de la pour la dalle LG et scandisk pour le ssd qui est est de moins bonne qualité en terme de perf,
Alors je pense faire ceci: prendre le 15 pouce normal avec écran haute définition sans reflet et rajouter par la suite de la ram et un ssd, en mettant le milieu de gamme pour le proc


----------



## G.Poncet (28 Mai 2013)

Bonjour Toine,

J'etais exactement dans la meme situation que vous il y a 2semaines, je n'avais jamais eu de mac avant, seulement des iPhone, et mon impatience a pris le pas sur la raison d'attendre le 10 juin... j'ai donc acheter un macbook pro retina 15' Intel 2.7Ghz SSD 256Go et 8Go ram, de la commande a la livraison la peur de tomber sur une mauvaise dalle et un mauvais SSD me rongeais ... au finale dalle LG rev 2 (sans soucis aux tests des damiers) et SSD samsung, quand aux performance c'est une bombe ! je pense donc que LG a régler son problème de dalle et haswelle ne va pas réellement augmenter les perf' je pense donc qu'il faut foncer !


----------



## Toine85 (28 Mai 2013)

Merci pour ton aide pour l achat du rétina,

Une autre chose me titille,


Si après trois ans, donc plus garantie, la ram vient à être défectueuse = poubelle!
Car ce qui me plait dans le 15 pouce 2,6 ghz, non rétina, bien sur avec ecran antireflet, c est la possibilité de mettre ou changer la ram.


----------



## PDD (28 Mai 2013)

Oui, mais en ce qui me concerne depuis plus de 10 ans avec mes portables, jamais eu de ram à remplacer...


----------



## jimkei (1 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

En possession d'un retina depuis juillet 2012, je viens d'effectuer le remplacement de la dalle suite à un effet ghosting s'agravant au fil des mois.

Remplacement direct via un Apple Store (à Cologne) dans le courant la journée. Excellent SAV !

Résultat: écran de référence samsung (LSN) et...sans rémanence/ghosting 


La dalle de base était une LG. J'avais effectué les tests de ghosting avec une image en damier classique. Je n'avais remarqué aucune rémanence à l'époque. Toutefois, après environ 2 mois, l'effet est apparu et s'est renforcé au fil du temps devenant insupportable. Tous mes icônes s'imprégnaient après seulement 40 secondes et duraient autant de temps. Rester 3 minutes sur youtube devenait énervant lors du passage en plein écran...


Bref, excellente machine dans tous les cas et très bon SAV à recommander!


----------



## Guichome (23 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Heureux possesseur d'un MBPr 15 depuis quelques jours, mes premières impressions sont très bonnes ... en plus j'ai une dalle Samsung  (je ne sais pas trop faire pour voir la marque du SSD) .. faut dire ici que ce MBPr remplace un Macbook noir 13


----------



## Sly54 (23 Juin 2013)

Guichome a dit:


> (je ne sais pas trop faire pour voir la marque du SSD)


Lance Information système.
Sélectionne les items Matériel / ATA Série / dans la fenêtre de droite tu trouveras ton SSD et tu auras toutes les infos dans la fenêtre inférieure droite.


----------



## L V (24 Juin 2013)

Bon...

De mon côté, cela fait plus d'un mois qu'il tourne non-stop, sans économiseur d'écran et avec des palettes d'outils toujours ouvertes et statiques : Jusque là, toujours zéro défaut... avec du LG de mai 2013.

Le SSD (modèle 750 Go) est plutôt performant. Pas de ventilation inappropriée, ... Bref, à ce jour, tout semble aller pour le mieux avec ce modèle de mai 2013.


----------



## Guichome (25 Juin 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Lance Information système.
> Sélectionne les items Matériel / ATA Série / dans la fenêtre de droite tu trouveras ton SSD et tu auras toutes les infos dans la fenêtre inférieure droite.



Okay merci, mais euhhh comment tu sais la marque ....

APPLE SSD SD512E   = SD = SAN DISK  ... ou c 'est pas si simple ?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Juin 2013)

Guichome a dit:


> APPLE SSD SD512E   = SD = SAN DISK  ... ou c 'est pas si simple ?


Guère plus compliqué Regarde tous tes périphériques SATA, tu ne dois pas en avoir beaucoup


----------



## eryllion (26 Juin 2013)

SD512E ? Oui cela semble être un Sandisk.

Les Samsung ont  "SM" au lieu de "SD"


----------



## didche (2 Juillet 2013)

Je suis sur le point d'en commander un (je crois que je vais le faire chez Amazon à cause de leur politique de retour efficace) mais j'ai un peu d'appréhension avec ces problèmes de rémanence...allant travailler à l'étranger  je n'aurais plus l'occasion de l'échanger facilement dans 1 ou 2 mois... Le problème est il résolu avec les ordi achetés récemment ? il semblerait que oui car il en n'est plus parlé sur les sites aussi bien anglophones que francophones...
Il remplacera mon 15" de 2009


----------



## Bloupies (2 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour ,

J'ai un rétiné 15" depuis moins d'une semaine. 

J'ai une dalle LG , c'est le premier modèle 2012 , et pour l'instant aucun soucis de rémanence ..

J'espère que ça va pas venir d'un jour à l'autre .. 


En tout cas , j'avais un macbook pro 13" fin 2011 et la différence est incroyable , surtout graçe au SSD . Il s'allume en 7 secondes quoi !


----------



## didche (2 Juillet 2013)

Bloupies a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> J'ai un rétiné 15" depuis moins d'une semaine.
> 
> ...



j'espère pour toi aussi....le MBP 2009 que j'ai a aussi un ssd et c vrai que le démarrage est spectaculaire...


----------



## SnowRider69 (6 Juillet 2013)

Heureux possesseur de Rétina "1ère" génération (Aout 2012)... dalle samsung, SSD samsung... Sous mavericks... ça tourne comme une horloge... Mon ancien était un MBP 15 HiRes Mat de 2010... Je ne regrette toujours pas un an après...


----------



## MrGame&Watch (6 Juillet 2013)

J'ai suivi cette affaire de ghosting sans même me demander si mon retina en était victime. Après vérification, j'ai le premier modèle sorti avec un SSD Samsung et une dalle LG. 

Depuis près d'un an, j'aurai fait beaucoup de chose avec (développement, virtualisation, jeu, surf etc) mais je n'ai jamais noté de ghosting. J'ai donc testé l'écran et effectivement, en regardant bien, on voit une trace. Pas flagrante.

Bref, ayant eu un MacBook pro 2011 avant, à part l'espace disque un peu plus réduit, il vaut vraiment le coup.


----------



## didche (6 Juillet 2013)

MrGame&Watch a dit:


> J'ai suivi cette affaire de ghosting sans même me demander si mon retina en était victime. Après vérification, j'ai le premier modèle sorti avec un SSD Samsung et une dalle LG.
> 
> Depuis près d'un an, j'aurai fait beaucoup de chose avec (développement, virtualisation, jeu, surf etc) mais je n'ai jamais noté de ghosting. J'ai donc testé l'écran et effectivement, en regardant bien, on voit une trace. Pas flagrante.
> 
> Bref, ayant eu un MacBook pro 2011 avant, à part l'espace disque un peu plus réduit, il vaut vraiment le coup.



Merci pour le témoignage. Je devrais le recevoir lundi.


----------



## DeanLubaki (6 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai un MacBook Pro Retina 15' 16GB RAM, 512 SSD, 2,7 GHz depuis 3 mois.
J'aimerais savoir quelle dalle j'ai (Samsung ou LG) et quel SSD j'ai (Samsung ou SanDisk).
Comment on fait?


----------



## franfran94800 (6 Juillet 2013)

Heureux possesseur d'un MBP retina 15", 8Go de ram et 250Go de SSD, j'ai eu le fameux problème de rémanence, le genius que j'ai eu était totalement ininformé sur la chose, pour lui il n'y avait meme qu'un seul fournisseur de dales: LG!  Il a quand meme accepter de me le prendre en reparation, et c'est après pas moins de 3 semaines (!!!) que j'ai pu le récupérer (j'ai passé mes vacances de noel sans...). Mais superbe surprise au retour: dale samsung, et depuis => que du bonheur pour mes yeux.  Et comme je pense tous les possesseurs d'écran rétina, je fais le "même" constat: pas question de retourner sur un écran classique: ça pique les yeux!!!


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juillet 2013)

DeanLubaki a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un MacBook Pro Retina 15' 16GB RAM, 512 SSD, 2,7 GHz depuis 3 mois.
> J'aimerais savoir quelle dalle j'ai (Samsung ou LG) et quel SSD j'ai (Samsung ou SanDisk).
> Comment on fait?


posts #129 et #132


----------



## DeanLubaki (6 Juillet 2013)

Et comment on fait pour aller directement à un post?


----------



## be51 (6 Juillet 2013)

Heureux propriétaire d'un MBP non-Retina !
Pas de problème d'écran
Ecran mat
16 Go RAM
SSD = DD 1 To
pour 2300 &#8364;
J'ai eu une réduction en téléphonant à l'Applestore.


----------



## PDD (7 Juillet 2013)

Ici on ne parle que des Rétina...


----------



## funb0y06200 (7 Juillet 2013)

Moi aussi je veut faire parti du club


----------



## neoback45 (8 Juillet 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4
17.McBAB
18.zevoice
19.morgan69240
20.Beholder1
21.johndu13
22.jesopog
23.Kabrice
24.ElFitz
25.iphonien
26.L V
27.Vip3r
28.jimkei
29.Guichome
30.Bloupies
31.DeanLubaki
32.franfran94800
33.funb0y06200
34.SnowRider69

Hey ca commence a compter!!!


----------



## Powerboobook (8 Juillet 2013)

Je suis même pas dans la liste, c'est un scandale! 
J'ai un Macbook Pro Retina 15' Quad Core i7 2,7ghz, 16go de ram 250go SSD, DALLE SAMSUNG!!
Que du bonheur!!! Et puis comme beaucoup, impossible de revenir à un écran non retina, c'est trop moche, vivement un Display 27' retina!!!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juillet 2013)

Vous avez repéré les configurations qui sont plus équipées en dalle Samsung ?

Ajourd'hui le problème persiste encore ?


----------



## didche (8 Juillet 2013)

Reçu le mien ce matin via Amazon. Le SSD 500 est un sandisk et pour la dalle c Samsung . Etat impeccable, rien à signaler pour l'instant. Je suis entrain de charger certains programmes et j'attend pour demain un adaptateur (thunder/ethernet) pour migrer à partir de mon MBP 2009 mes photos, documents, mails et paramètres divers...


----------



## neoback45 (8 Juillet 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4
17.McBAB
18.zevoice
19.morgan69240
20.Beholder1
21.johndu13
22.jesopog
23.Kabrice
24.ElFitz
25.iphonien
26.L V
27.Vip3r
28.jimkei
29.Guichome
30.Bloupies
31.DeanLubaki
32.franfran94800
33.funb0y06200
34.SnowRider69
35.Powerboobook
36.didche

Voila vous etes rajoutés


----------



## Echox (9 Juillet 2013)

Nouveau propriétaire d'un MBPR 15" avec dalle LG (aucun soucis pour le moment).
Acheté avec l'AOC \o/


----------



## neoback45 (9 Juillet 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4
17.McBAB
18.zevoice
19.morgan69240
20.Beholder1
21.johndu13
22.jesopog
23.Kabrice
24.ElFitz
25.iphonien
26.L V
27.Vip3r
28.jimkei
29.Guichome
30.Bloupies
31.DeanLubaki
32.franfran94800
33.funb0y06200
34.SnowRider69
35.Powerboobook
36.didche
37.Echox

On frolle les 40!


----------



## fousfous (9 Juillet 2013)

Moi jattends juste les nouveaux MacBook Pro retina en espérant une baisse de prix.
Je veux participer.


----------



## eryllion (9 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour

Je me joins à vous.
J'ai un 15 pouces Rétina (version 2.3 ghz, 16go Ram et 256go SSD) depuis Mi 2012.
Ecran LG sans ghost (Mais changé une fois pour ghosting l'an dernier et depuis rien)
fonctionne parfaitement, ne chauffe pas tant que ça (mais  peut monter vers 70° sous certains jeux en machine virtuelle ), véloce et fait le boulot que je lui demande.
Un écran superbe c'est certain.


----------



## Hepatoche (9 Juillet 2013)

Bon ben, au vu des nouvelles (rumeurs) sur les probabilités de Haswell dans le futur MBPr, je pense que je vais acheter maintenant.

On ne va pas y gagner en puissance CPU, et l'autonomie je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin.

J'hésite entre le SSD à 768 Go ou 512 Go.

Si je prend le plus gros, ai-je une meilleure probabilité de tomber sur un Samsung ?


----------



## fakoly33 (10 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous.
Depuis 1 mois, j'ai un retina 15, early 2013, i7 2,7 GHz, 16 Go, 512 Go.
Aucun pb à signaler. Parfait pour mes 2/3 VMs sous // qui tournent en quasi permanence. :rateau:


----------



## karl71 (10 Juillet 2013)

A moi 
Retina 15" / 2.3Ghz / 256SSD / 16Go ram acheté il y a 1 mois sur le refurb à 1599&#8364;.
Bonne surprise, j'ai eu 16Go alors que j'avais commandé un 8Go 
Sinon dalle LG 2nde génération (aucun soucis pour l'instant) et SSD Samsung.
Belle machine largement suffisante pour mes besoins 
Il parait énorme après mon MBp 13.3" de 2009 mais on s'y fait.
@+


----------



## fousfous (10 Juillet 2013)

Hepatoche a dit:


> Bon ben, au vu des nouvelles (rumeurs) sur les probabilités de Haswell dans le futur MBPr, je pense que je vais acheter maintenant.
> 
> On ne va pas y gagner en puissance CPU, et l'autonomie je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin.
> 
> ...


Pourquoi ne pas attendre ou passer par le refurb dans ce cas?
La nouvelle génération aura au moins de meilleurs performances graphiques et le prix de l'ancienne génération va baisser.


----------



## Swoop250 (10 Juillet 2013)

Tu peux me rajouter à la liste des heureux possesseur, le mien vient de fêter sa première bougie et c'est toujours aussi agréable 





neoback45 a dit:


> Mise a jour de la liste :
> 1.Neoback45
> 2.PDD
> 3.MacinPod
> ...


----------



## neoback45 (10 Juillet 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4
17.McBAB
18.zevoice
19.morgan69240
20.Beholder1
21.johndu13
22.jesopog
23.Kabrice
24.ElFitz
25.iphonien
26.L V
27.Vip3r
28.jimkei
29.Guichome
30.Bloupies
31.DeanLubaki
32.franfran94800
33.funb0y06200
34.SnowRider69
35.Powerboobook
36.didche
37.fakoly33
38.karl71
39.Swoop250

Allez bientot 40!!


----------



## eryllion (11 Juillet 2013)

Et je suis pas dans la liste ?:hein:


----------



## neoback45 (11 Juillet 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4
17.McBAB
18.zevoice
19.morgan69240
20.Beholder1
21.johndu13
22.jesopog
23.Kabrice
24.ElFitz
25.iphonien
26.L V
27.Vip3r
28.jimkei
29.Guichome
30.Bloupies
31.DeanLubaki
32.franfran94800
33.funb0y06200
34.SnowRider69
35.Powerboobook
36.didche
37.fakoly33
38.karl71
39.Swoop250
40.eryllion

Voilà 40!!


----------



## arod57 (11 Juillet 2013)

Heureux possesseurs d'un MacBook Pro retina 15" i7 2,3 GHz  16go de ram et 256go ssd acheté sur le refurb 1599 . Je pensais avoir commande un modèle avec 8go de ram mais au final j'en ai reçu un avec 16go . La dalle est une lg et le ssd Samsung.
Pour le moment aucun soucis de ghosting, de tout manière j'ai opté directement pour l'Apple care.

Sinon on peut dire que c'est une bombe! Hyper silencieux aussi !


-------------------------
MacBook Pro retina 15" i7 2,3ghz 16go de ram , ssd 256go
iMac 21,5" i3 3,06 GHz  8go de ram
iPad mini 16go noir 
iPhone 5 16go noir 
Apple TV


----------



## rapha-35 (11 Juillet 2013)

Je viens de commander le miens 

2.4Ghz, 256Go SSD, 16Go de RAM !

hâte de découvrir cette merveilleuse machine !


----------



## richads (11 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Heureux possesseur d'un MBPr depuis ... 5 heures maintenant !
Commande passée hier matin sur le refurb, livrée à midi aujourd'hui (livraison express).

La configuration choisie : 2,6 GHz, 16Go RAM, 512Go SSD.
La dalle est une LG Rev 2 et le SSD un SANDISK.

J'avais auparavant un MBP 15 de 2010 HiRes i7 2,66 avec SSD crucial et 8Go de RAM.

Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de tester la bête (lancer mes VM avec des serveurs SQL et des bases assez balaises) ...

Je vous tiens au courant pour les performances générales et surtout cette histoire de ghosting ...

@ Bientôt !

Edit : j'ai oublié de vous préciser que malgré l'achat sur le refurb, la batterie n'avait qu'un cycle et que le matériel semble flambant neuf !


----------



## arod57 (11 Juillet 2013)

Idem pour moi, un cycle , totalement neuf !  En prime 16go de ram au lieu de 8 

Pour le moment le retina 15 ne bronche pas pour du traitement vidéo FCPX  


-------------------------
MacBook Pro retina 15" i7 2,3ghz 16go de ram , ssd 256go
iMac 21,5" i3 3,06 GHz 8go de ram
iPad mini 16go noir 
iPhone 5 16go noir 
Apple TV


----------



## ifloflo (12 Juillet 2013)

JeanMiBibi a dit:


> Petite question à ceux qui ont utilisé le refurb :
> - Votre mac était-il en parfait état? (aussi bien que ce à quoi vous vous attendiez?)
> - Est-ce que vous savez si on trouve souvent sur le refurb des macbook pro retina 15" avec 16Go de mémoire vive mais seulement 256Go de SSD? (en gros la version la moins cher avec l'upgrade à 16Go)
> - Enfin savez-vous avant de le recevoir quelle est la marque de la dalle. (car apparemment il y a des bugs avec celles non LG de ce que j'ai compris)
> ...




Pour te répondre, j'ai eu de la chance... Beaucoup de chance !!

J'avais commandé sur le refurb un MBP Retina i7 2.3 8Go 256Go à 1599 et je l'ai reçu avec 16Go au lieu de 8 donc... Soit 350 de gagné !!

Pour couronner le tout, la dalle et le ssd sont de Samsung...


----------



## arod57 (12 Juillet 2013)

Idem j'ai eut de la chance, sauf pour la dalle .. Dalle LG mais SSD Samsung et livré avec 16go de ram au lieu de 8go.

Sinon le mac était neuf  , 1 cycle de charge et état cosmétique parfait !

Pour la dalle si cela apparait je la ferai changer. Au pire prend un apple care .


----------



## elbandito (13 Juillet 2013)

Vu les quantités et les configs, ce n'est pas du refurb à mon avis, mais du destockage en attendant le nouveau !


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juillet 2013)

elbandito a dit:


> Vu les quantités et les configs, ce n'est pas du refurb à mon avis, mais du destockage en attendant le nouveau !


Ce qui est strictement la même chose chez Apple


----------



## elbandito (13 Juillet 2013)

Reconditionné : c'est un retour client
Déstockage : c'est du surplus de neuf dont on se débarrasse !


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juillet 2013)

Je sais bien

Mais sur le refurb, Apple fait rarement la différence et à la sortie d'une nouvelle game, déstocke sur le refurb !


----------



## MacSedik (15 Juillet 2013)

Salut aux retiniens, 

Vous avez des nouvelles sur le problème de "ghosting" qui touche les dalles LG ? y'a eu des changements opérés de la part d'Apple ? 

Je trouve cette situation ubuesque quand même de commander une machine à 2000 et croiser les doigts pour ne pas être touché par le problème de rémanence... je l'ai eu sur mon iPad retina d'ailleurs mais ça a disparu au fil du temps. Sinon je suis toujours sur un MBP classique since 2007 !!


----------



## ifloflo (15 Juillet 2013)

Heureux possesseur d'un MacBook Pro retina 15" i7 2,3 GHz 16go de ram et 256go ssd acheté sur le refurb 1599. J'avais commandé un modèle avec 8go de ram mais au final j'en ai reçu un avec 16go !

Cerise sur le gâteau : dalle + ssd --> Samsung !!!  

PS : quelqu'un aurait un super profil icc pour profiter pleinement de la qualité du Retina ?


----------



## Rimtape (16 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis un heureux possesseur d'un MacBook Pro Retina 15 " i7 2,4GHz ; 256Go ; 16Go 

Tu peux m'ajouter


----------



## Merck (18 Juillet 2013)

Je suis très heureux du miens aussi! Un early-2013 avec la configuration de base

J'ai eu la malchance  d'avoir une dalle LG et un SSD SanDisk mais tout fonctionne très bien, pas de ghosting sincèrement.

Je l'adore et faut dire que pour l'université ça fait plus que le boulot!


----------



## MacSedik (18 Juillet 2013)

Merck a dit:


> Je suis très heureux du miens aussi! Un early-2013 avec la configuration de base
> 
> J'ai eu la malchance  d'avoir une dalle LG et un SSD SanDisk mais tout fonctionne très bien, pas de ghosting sincèrement.
> 
> Je l'adore et faut dire que pour l'université ça fait plus que le boulot!



Pour les SSD Apple n'a pas le choix pour palier aux commandes faut se servir chez tout le monde sinon pénurie...


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juillet 2013)

Merck a dit:


> Je l'adore et faut dire que pour l'université ça fait plus que le boulot!


Moi qui croyait qu'à l'Université c'était l'étudiant qui faisait le boulot


----------



## Merck (18 Juillet 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Moi qui croyait qu'à l'Université c'était l'étudiant qui faisait le boulot



Aussi Haha!! Et ça parait bien avec mes collègues de classe cette bête qu'est le MBP Rétina!


----------



## neoback45 (18 Juillet 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4
17.McBAB
18.zevoice
19.morgan69240
20.Beholder1
21.johndu13
22.jesopog
23.Kabrice
24.ElFitz
25.iphonien
26.L V
27.Vip3r
28.jimkei
29.Guichome
30.Bloupies
31.DeanLubaki
32.franfran94800
33.funb0y06200
34.SnowRider69
35.Powerboobook
36.didche
37.fakoly33
38.karl71
39.Swoop250
40.eryllion
41.arod57
42.richads
43.ifloflo
44.Rimtape
45.Merck

J'ai oublier personne?


----------



## ifloflo (18 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir tout le monde !!

Suis pô encore sur la liste même si je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un MBPr 15 comme dit plus haut, et j'aurais voulu savoir si quelqu'un aurait un super profil icc (celui d'un photographe par exemple) pour profiter un max du superbe écran que nous avons en commun ?

Merci à tous ! 

PS : Ah ben si, suis en 43ème position !!! YES !! Merci Neoback45 !!


----------



## L V (4 Août 2013)

Et... +1 !

Ici aussi, écran (LG) touché par ce problème. 

Ça commence, par zones, et ça démarre "bien". L'effet est bien visible sur fond noir, gris, sombre, bleu, ... et la persistance dure... dure... très longtemps... 

Cela fait plusieurs HEURES que je peux très clairement observer les "restes" d'icônes présentent sur le bureau, qui n'est pourtant plus affiché depuis ce début d'après-midi (il est 3h30 du matin, là, quand même...).

Donc, problème toujours pas résolu par Apple... 

Maintenant, chacun pourra en tirer ses conclusions avant de se décider à acheter une de ces merveilleuses machines à la gentille Pomme qui se fiche pas mal de la notre.

Machine à usage pro, ça s'annonce un peu galère et c'est plutôt contrariant...

Bref, voilà. Gé-nial.

[MàJ]

-> Constat du problème après 2 mois et demi d'utilisation quotidienne. Aucun signe avant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h34 ----------

Je viens de refaire le test du damier : http://www.marco.org/rmbp-irtest.html

Vraiment très éloquent... Les zones restées blanches un certain temps "s'impriment" sous forme d'une sorte de bruit de pixels bleus, roses, ... Et j'ai là une jolie fusion du damier et des icônes du bureau.

C'est plutôt écoeurant comme "magnifique expérience utilisateur qui fait toute la différence entre Mac et PC", non? Enfin je trouve, surtout quand on a choisi une machine en config spéciale tout au top de ce que propose Apple.

Les icônes restent, et l'impression initiale du "zéro défaut" virevolte...

Ça vous fait aussi cet effet..?


----------



## fousfous (4 Août 2013)

Je dit retour SAV, l'écran a vraiment un problème la.


----------



## Arlekin (4 Août 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> J'ai oublier personne?




Si moi  enfin je ne me fais remarquer que maintenant en même temps...


----------



## thierrylhermite (20 Août 2013)

et moi ! 
en même temps je viens de m'inscrire bien que je lise le site et le forum depuis des années...
J'ai mon mpb depuis sa sortie et j'en suis ravi, je ne peux plus vivre sans rétina ! (iphone, ipad, mbp)


----------



## neoback45 (20 Août 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4
17.McBAB
18.zevoice
19.morgan69240
20.Beholder1
21.johndu13
22.jesopog
23.Kabrice
24.ElFitz
25.iphonien
26.L V
27.Vip3r
28.jimkei
29.Guichome
30.Bloupies
31.DeanLubaki
32.franfran94800
33.funb0y06200
34.SnowRider69
35.Powerboobook
36.didche
37.fakoly33
38.karl71
39.Swoop250
40.eryllion
41.arod57
42.richads
43.ifloflo
44.Rimtape
45.Merck
45.Arlekin
46.thierrylhermite

Voily voilou.
Dit donc ça commence a faire.....


----------



## doupold (20 Août 2013)

Et moi et moi et moi!
Heureux possesseur d'un MBPr 15' 2,4 Ghz, 8 Go de Ram, 256 Go de SSD (scandisk) avec une dalle Samsung.
Acheté aujourd'hui, je suis en extase devant la machine!


----------



## neoback45 (24 Août 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4
17.McBAB
18.zevoice
19.morgan69240
20.Beholder1
21.johndu13
22.jesopog
23.Kabrice
24.ElFitz
25.iphonien
26.L V
27.Vip3r
28.jimkei
29.Guichome
30.Bloupies
31.DeanLubaki
32.franfran94800
33.funb0y06200
34.SnowRider69
35.Powerboobook
36.didche
37.fakoly33
38.karl71
39.Swoop250
40.eryllion
41.arod57
42.richads
43.ifloflo
44.Rimtape
45.Merck
45.Arlekin
46.thierrylhermite
47.doupold
C'est bon tous le monde est la?


----------



## Hepatoche (25 Août 2013)

Ben voila, c'est fait !

Achat post-posé depuis avril. J'ai attendu comme beaucoup, la mise à jour Haswell.

Après réflexions, j'aurai dû le faire depuis bien longtemps.

Au vu de la probable évolution, je n'y gagnerai pas tant que ça.

Je l'ai pris en version : 2,7Ghz - 512 SSD - 16 Gb RAM - Apple Care

Voila, vous pouvez m'ajouter dans la liste des HEUREUX 

@+ dans le bus


----------



## marckiller2n (25 Août 2013)

Ancien possesseur d'un MacBook retina 15 pouces du refurb i7 2,3 GHz, 16 go (cadeau du refurb), dalle + SSD Samsung  Aucun ghosting 

Mais j'ai eu des problème et Apple me l'as remplacé par un neuf :mouais:

je  vais le recevoir dans quelques jours... mais j'ai peur de tomber sur une dalle LG 

Vous pensez qu'ils vont le remplacer par un MBPr juin 2012 (ce que j'avais acheté) ou février 2013.

2012 = test de rémanence + remplacement de la dalle si nécessaire
2013 = LG ou Samsung OK


----------



## Rimtape (27 Août 2013)

Logiquement ils vont te donner un de 2013 (et peut-être même un 2013 Haswell en exclusivité )


----------



## marckiller2n (27 Août 2013)

C'est un troll VDD ?

J'avais un refurb juin 2012. Je veux savoir si ils vont me donner un juin 2012 (refurb) ou février 2013 (refurb ou neuf) ??


----------



## neoback45 (28 Août 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4
17.McBAB
18.zevoice
19.morgan69240
20.Beholder1
21.johndu13
22.jesopog
23.Kabrice
24.ElFitz
25.iphonien
26.L V
27.Vip3r
28.jimkei
29.Guichome
30.Bloupies
31.DeanLubaki
32.franfran94800
33.funb0y06200
34.SnowRider69
35.Powerboobook
36.didche
37.fakoly33
38.karl71
39.Swoop250
40.eryllion
41.arod57
42.richads
43.ifloflo
44.Rimtape
45.Merck
45.Arlekin
46.thierrylhermite
47.doupold
48.Hepatoche

Allez bientôt a 50!


----------



## fousfous (30 Août 2013)

Par simple curiosité, c'est possible de soulever un coin de la machine et laisser les 3 autres coins sur la table?
En gros est qu'il est pliable?


----------



## vinz_uk (30 Août 2013)

Non, impossible, le chassis est totalement rigide. 
En le soulevant par un coin, tu soulèves toute la face avant du portable.


----------



## fousfous (30 Août 2013)

Ok, merci.
Car mon PC je peux le soulever d'1 cm.


----------



## vinz_uk (30 Août 2013)

Il est en chewing gum ton PC


----------



## fousfous (30 Août 2013)

Non, plastique.Faut aussi faire gaffe de comment on le prend, parce que comme il lourd...


----------



## R0main (31 Août 2013)

Salut à tous!

Possesseur d'un Macbook Pro retina 15 pouces de 2012 (acheté en Nov. '12) et étant mon premier Mac je suis ravi! Puissant et la vitesse d'exécution de taches au quotidien est un régale! 

On clique pour ouvrir l'app et pouff c'est là!

Très satisfait tu peux me rajouter à ta liste!

Seul point négatif pour moi: La non fluidité du surf sur le net (via safari) et ça c'est relou mais j'espère une amélioration avec Maverick!

Bonne journée.

Romain


----------



## vinz_uk (31 Août 2013)

Tu vas être exaucé ROmain grâce à Mavericks. 
Le surf est super fluide avec Safari en version 7 sous Mavericks. 
Là ou en effet je ne l'utilisais simplement pas sous ML, lui préférant Chrome Canary bien pus fluide et réactif, là c'est l'inverse, safari semble super léger et ne LAG PAS, même sur les gros sites genre the Verge, l'Equipe, Engadget, qui sont insupportables sous ML tant ca lag en scrollant. 

Sans parler des autres optimisations, on gagne facilement 1h à 1h30 d'autonomie par rapport à ML dans les mêmes conditions d'utilisation, la RAM est mieux gérée... 

Bref, attendez vous à être tous très agréablement surpris par Mavericks.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2013)

vinz_uk a dit:


> Bref, attendez vous à être tous très agréablement surpris par Mavericks.


La dernière fois que j'ai été *agréablement* surpris par un OS de chez Apple, c'était Snow Léopard  ! Autant dire que ça date !!


----------



## doupold (31 Août 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai été *agréablement* surpris par un OS de chez Apple, c'était Snow Léopard  ! Autant dire que ça date !!



Apparemment, le cycle de mauvaises surprises s'interrompt avec Marvericks!

Suis super impatient!


----------



## Titeuf07 (1 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous.

Me voila aussi propriétaire d'un Mac Rétina de juillet 2012. I7 2,3 avec 8go de RAM, et SSD Samsung 256. Et dalle LG ...
Dalle LG problème de goshing, changement et dalle samsung, content et puis  un écran jaune :rallyes: Donc je retourne me faire changer la dalle dans la semaine.

Par rapport à un macbook pro 2011 i7 2.0, ça n'a rien à voir et je ne regrète rien et je ne peux que le conseiller.

PS : Je suis le 50ième. :love:


----------



## johndu13 (1 Septembre 2013)

jai le modele 13 

perso jamais je ne changerais 

passais sur un écran standards ça me donne envie de gerber


----------



## r0main.g (2 Septembre 2013)

vinz_uk a dit:


> Tu vas être exaucé ROmain grâce à Mavericks.
> Le surf est super fluide avec Safari en version 7 sous Mavericks.
> Là ou en effet je ne l'utilisais simplement pas sous ML, lui préférant Chrome Canary bien pus fluide et réactif, là c'est l'inverse, safari semble super léger et ne LAG PAS, même sur les gros sites genre the Verge, l'Equipe, Engadget, qui sont insupportables sous ML tant ca lag en scrollant.
> 
> ...



Content d'entendre de tels eloges je suis donc tres presse 

Peut tu m'en dire plus sur les pertes de reseau wifi...? Ou c'est toujours le probleme, avec n'importe quel mac comme j'ai cru le comprendre a travers differents forums...

Merci en tout cas pour les infos.


----------



## vinz_uk (2 Septembre 2013)

Je n'ai jamais compris toutes les personnes qui se plaignaient de déconnexions intempestives du wifi depuis Lion. 
J'avais avant un MBP 15" Classic de 2010, et je n'ai jamais eu de souci avec le wifi, pourtant le portable était connecté très souvent sur de nombreux RZO wifi différents. 
Ce portable a connu SL, Lion et Mountain Lion, et vraiment aucun problèmes. 

Et là, mon Retina actuel a connu ML et maintenant Mavericks en beta, et pareil, aucune déconnexion, la le portable a 1 semaine d'uptime, avec énormément de mise en veilles courtes ou hibernation, changement de RZO et aucun souci pour la re-connexion immédiate. 

Donc pour moi, 0 soucis de Wifi. 

Le seul micro bug que je rencontre sous Mavericks, c'est quand on a une appli en Full Screen, c'est que parfois le dock, que je masque automatiquement, ne réapparaît pas toujours. 
Pour le reste, tout roxx.


----------



## M Needforspeed (6 Septembre 2013)

Je venais de Window 7 que j' ai gardé pour un ancien jeu sous DirectX 7 

 acheté  neuf à l' Apple store en Septembre 2012 .Apparemment, les pbs avec LG étaient déjà signalés, car j' ai eu un MBPr 15' avec 8go de Ram,  dalle et mémoire SSD 256 Samsung

  que du bonheur, avec cependant quelquefois la petite roue multicolore sous Safari en multiaffichage pages web . 

  Autre remarque / utilsation quasi quotidienne sans le moindre problème. Il m' est arrivé 2 X d' avoir un freeze d' écran, ou il m' a fallu attendre que la batterie ce vide complètement, et rallumer sans problème le MBP pour pouvoir m' en servir à nouveau.

 parmi vs, d' autres ont ils eu ce bug bien bénin (sauf si fichier ouvert non sauvegardé)  

   il faut dire que je trouve WIN7 / Firefox sur PC de bureau est extrêmement performant pour la gestion des multiples pages web .Jamais pris en défaut, lui en 4 ans d' ouverture et de navigation anarchiques... Bon, j' espère ne pas faire tâche, car je ne regrette pas le passage à Apple.


 j' aimerais un jour tester mon jeu avec Bootcamp. 

 Une question : en lisant tous les posts de ce forums, j' ai remarqué que la plupart d' entre vous avez choisi 16 Go de RAM
   comme sous Windows, j' étais à 4Go, quels sont concrètement les avantages que l' on peut en tirer par rapport à 8 Go .j' aimerais des exemples concrets ?


----------



## Swoop250 (6 Septembre 2013)

M Needforspeed a dit:


> Une question : en lisant tous les posts de ce forums, j' ai remarqué que la plupart d' entre vous avez choisi 16 Go de RAM
> comme sous Windows, j' étais à 4Go, quels sont concrètement les avantages que l' on peut en tirer par rapport à 8 Go .j' aimerais des exemples concrets ?



Difficile de généraliser mais pour la plupart des gens le 16Go a été pris "au cas ou"  versus les 8Go ...

Partant du principe que la RAM était soudée et donc non upgradable...  16 Go couvre les évolutions du besoin de ressource pour quelques années...


----------



## PDD (6 Septembre 2013)

Mon rétina 15" "standard"n'a aucun problème de WiFi (ni absolument aucun autre problème non plus!). Par contre j'ai aussi une clé WiFi usb (D-Link) et elle va encore mieux que le WiFi d'origine, surtout pour sa portée dans ma maison.


----------



## doupold (7 Septembre 2013)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Difficile de généraliser mais pour la plupart des gens le 16Go a été pris "au cas ou"  versus les 8Go ...
> 
> Partant du principe que la RAM était soudée et donc non upgradable...  16 Go couvre les évolutions du besoin de ressource pour quelques années...



Globalement, c'est au cas où peut-être éventuellement.

J'ai utilisé un MBP 15' early 2009 pendant 4 ans avec 4 Go de Ram (Leopard, Snow Leopard, Lion, Mountain Lion) sans aucun soucis. 

Je pense que pour une utilisation habituelle, 8 Go sont largement suffisants. En tout cas, je m'en suis contenté (MBPr 15' entrée de game).


----------



## fousfous (7 Septembre 2013)

Même en poussant 8Go reste largement assez et il faut le vouloir pour saturer la RAM (surtout que Mountain Lion ferme les apps quand il n'y à plus de RAM).


----------



## Perros35 (8 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai la chance de partir en Californie début novembre et je compte m'acheter un Retina 13,3", au vu de la très probable et prochaine annonce des Retina Haswell, avez-vous une idée, expérience du niveau de baisse auquel je dois m'attendre raisonnablement sur le refurb ?

Un vendeur d'applestore m'a dit hier entre 150 et 300, j'étais assez surpris... 
Merci d'avance pour vos avis.


----------



## Toine85 (27 Septembre 2013)

Heureux de rentrer dans le cercle

Achat refurb 
MacBook Pro retina 1949 neuro 16go, 2,6 GHz, late 2012
Dégocie 
Avec:
Magic mousse
Mini display DVI
Thunderbolt ethernet


Le tout pour 1972euros 
Je doute d avoir la même chose avec la nouvelle génération haswell.




Tout se dego dans la vie 


Vivement mardi.


----------



## Jean-marie B (28 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai reçu mon MBP R début septembre.


----------



## johndu13 (28 Septembre 2013)

perso aucun pb de wifi
et ma seedbox peut le confirmer


aucun pb de ralentissement 


plus de ram = plus de confort 
plus d'appli en live


perros pense a la tva 


pour les acheteur de 15 ''
il y en a un sur le bon coin  a 1650 euros (le plus haut de gamme qui soit
negociable a 1500 je pense 

une dalle 500 euros 

cout total 2000 euros


----------



## Niarlatop (29 Septembre 2013)

La correction automatique, quelle grande avancée 
Mieux vaut relire vos messages avant de poster :

Toine85, par "Dégocie", j'imagine que tu entendais "Négocié" ?

Si oui, tu as fais ta commande par téléphone sur le refurb ?
J'ignorais que c'était possible.

PS : il y a des acheteurs du Retina 15 qui traîne sur le refurb à 1599 depuis quelques temps par ici ?
Si oui, vous avez quoi comme marque d'écran et de SSD ?

Merci


----------



## Toine85 (29 Septembre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> La correction automatique, quelle grande avancée
> Mieux vaut relire vos messages avant de poster :
> 
> Toine85, par "Dégocie", j'imagine que tu entendais "Négocié" ?
> ...



Je ne reste pas longtemps sur la touche pour avoir le é de "négocié"......


Et oui pour ma commande au Tél, au début:
MBPR seul 1949....
demande de rajout sur la commande avec un geste co sur de la magic mousse 1939....
Ok on continue alors....
Les deux câbles; ethernet + DVI en pour 1979,20.


Nickel,


La dame très charmante m a informé qu elle pouvait offrir quelque chose: housse etc...
En gros remise de 86 euros HT.


----------



## fousfous (29 Septembre 2013)

C'est possible de négocier sur  l'Apple store on campus aussi?Parce que ça pourrait être intéressant.


----------



## Hervé Love (30 Septembre 2013)

Opération liquidaion au refurb.
Me suis moi aussi acheté un MBPro (15", juin 2012, 8Go de Ram, 256 Flash à 1599 euros) ce WE. 
Selon le Store, il en restait encore 76 modèles de ce type, alors que ça fait déjà plus d'une huitaine que je le vois en ligne...


----------



## Niarlatop (30 Septembre 2013)

Il est en ligne régulièrement depuis plusieurs mois ce modèle à 1599.
J'attends qu'il dégringole suite à la sortie des Haswell et il sera pour moi


----------



## Force Bleue (1 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je viens de réceptionner mon Macbook Pro retina acheté sur le refurb (celui à 1599).
Dessus, j'ai une dalle LG mais en faisant le test sur ce site (Retina MBP (rMBP) image-retention test), je ne voie pas de phénomène de rémanence. C'est possible d'avoir une dalle LG et d'être épargné ou cela va-t-il se déclarer dans le temps?

Autre question, l'alimentation a trois cycles, c'est plutôt une bonne valeur non ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Toine85 (1 Octobre 2013)

macbook pro retina reçu, et bonne nouvelle;

pour un I7 2,6 ghz 6 mo de cache, je reçois un I7, 2.7 ghz 8 mo de cache

petite question; est ce, un model 2013 ? car je crois pas qu'en juin 2012 il faisait le 2.7 ghz, 8 Mo

je n'ai procédé à aucun test pour le moment....

Merci de vos réponse


----------



## kagi (1 Octobre 2013)

Toine85 a dit:


> macbook pro retina reçu, et bonne nouvelle;
> 
> pour un I7 2,6 ghz 6 mo de cache, je reçois un I7, 2.7 ghz 8 mo de cache
> 
> ...



Va voir dans le menu 'pomme' en haut à gauche de l'écran, puis 'à propos de ce Mac', puis 'plus d'info'. Une fenêtre va s'ouvrir et tu sera fixé sur le modèle en question.

De mon côté, j'ai le modèle mi-2012 Core i7 2,3ghz/ 8go de RAM/ GT650M 1go/ SSD 256go et j'en suis assez content.

Le Retina, c'est vraiment bien mais ça bouffe effectivement des ressources. Je m'en rends compte en utilisant Blender en haute déf en 1920x1200. C'est pas aussi fluide que sur mon iMac (Core i7/ 680MX) pour un projet plutôt modeste... Du coup je me contente du 1680x1050 et en réduisant le DPI de l'interface de Blender, j'arrive à tout caser, comme en 1920x1200 et ça se traine moins.


----------



## MacinPod (2 Octobre 2013)

Alors pour ma part apr&#232;s 8 mois d'utilisations,j'en suis satisfait mais pas au point de le gard&#233;. D'ailleurs 

Comme dit certains dans certaines conditions intensives  et avec une forte dimension ou m&#234;me en opti retina  sa a tendance &#224; Avoir du mal et surtout &#224; chauff&#233;e s&#233;v&#232;rement. Y'a qu'&#224; voir je n'ose m&#234;me pas le ferm&#233; directement apr&#232;s une utilisation intensive. 

D'ailleurs si sa int&#233;resse quelqu'un je le vend actuellement voir ma signature pour la config ou MP


----------



## johndu13 (2 Octobre 2013)

moi perso jestime quun macbook retina ou pas nest pas fais pour faire du traitement video !


internet mail , word, excel , musique film photo des micro jeux  !


mais ce nest pas fais pour du traitement video (des video qui demande plusieurs heure de conversion ou autres ) question de puissance

pour la photo pareil je ne trouve pas adapté
la ce n'est pas vraiement un pb de puissance mais de taille ecran 


pour moi une personne qui fais du traitement photo ou video sur un 13 ou 15 "" c'est bidon 
c'est que vous n'avais pas réfléchie sur votre besoin 


rien ne remplacera un imac !pour sa taille d'ecran 

concernant le retina et sa resolution importante , c'est une etape vitale ! pour afficher un max d'information sur l'ecran !

c'est a apple d'augmenter la puissance de ses bécanes c'est tout


----------



## fousfous (2 Octobre 2013)

Pour de la photo un écran retina 15" est mieux qu'un écran normal de 21" pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il affiche plus de pixels, que l'image donne aussi un meilleur rendu.


----------



## neoback45 (2 Octobre 2013)

Mise a jour de la liste :
1.Neoback45
2.PDD
3.MacinPod
4.erw4n38
5.dumas75
6.iNicolas.F
7.thun
8.Goldeneye911
9.esam74
10.Vinky
11.tropezina
12. hellbola
13.alhambra
14.xfive78
15.Lordyto
16.Yoprod4
17.McBAB
18.zevoice
19.morgan69240
20.Beholder1
21.johndu13
22.jesopog
23.Kabrice
24.ElFitz
25.iphonien
26.L V
27.Vip3r
28.jimkei
29.Guichome
30.Bloupies
31.DeanLubaki
32.franfran94800
33.funb0y06200
34.SnowRider69
35.Powerboobook
36.didche
37.fakoly33
38.karl71
39.Swoop250
40.eryllion
41.arod57
42.richads
43.ifloflo
44.Rimtape
45.Merck
45.Arlekin
46.thierrylhermite
47.doupold
48.Hepatoche
49.R0main
50.Titeuf07
51.M Needforspeed
52.Toine85
53.Jean-marie B
54.Force Bleue
55.Toine85

Whaou!!! ca fait du monde!
Pour ceux arrivant aux 1 ans de garantie, avais vous pris l'apple care?


----------



## PDD (2 Octobre 2013)

J'arrive à un an dans 1 mois et je me tâte vu le prix...et vu que en Belgique il y "aurait" 2 ans de garantie maintenant...


----------



## johndu13 (2 Octobre 2013)

je parlais pas dun écran 21 normal


les imac sont en full hd  ce n'est pas non plus degueux 


c'est bien beau d'afficher  une résolution importante  mais avec le tableau de bord et le reste  un imac de 27 fais un très bon travail aussi !


----------



## Toine85 (2 Octobre 2013)

bon bon, pas quoi je commence.

Macbook pro retina de  juin 2012 avec

SSD Samsung.
Ecran LG......avec rémanence avec le test de damier et sévère.... plus j'ai un trait mi écran à gauche brillant en continu,avec un  fond d'écran mat visible.

croyez vous que sachant que je suis dans la période des 14 jours je peux faire changer juste l'écran à un apple store car je n'ai pas envie de perdre l'I7 2.7 Ghz car j'ai commandé un 2,6 Ghz au tel

merci de votre aide


----------



## floxy31 (2 Octobre 2013)

Salut!  J'ai également un macbook pro retina de septembre 2012. Écran LG avec rémanence, et l'écran saute parfois, il y'a des genres d'artefacts, de lignes horizontales qui viennent balayer l'écran. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est... J'ai appelé Apple, je suis en hors garantie des 1 an, mais j'ai reussi à faire passer ça sous la garantie des vices cachés de 2 ans!  Du coup j'attends de voir les prix du mac pro, puis j'enverrai le macbook en réparation pour le vendre par la suite, il sera comme neuf   Si quelqu'un a déjà entendu parler de ces balayements d'écran ... J'espère que ce n'est pas la carte graphique (le problème est présent sur le chipset et sur la CG)...


----------



## vince351 (2 Octobre 2013)

Toine85 a dit:


> bon bon, pas quoi je commence.
> 
> Macbook pro retina de  juin 2012 avec
> 
> ...



Aïiie, pas bon ca. J'ai commandé le même que toi aujourd'hui.

Je le reçoit demain, j'espère que je serais épargné.


----------



## Toine85 (2 Octobre 2013)

vince351 a dit:


> Aïiie, pas bon ca. J'ai commandé le même que toi aujourd'hui.
> 
> Je le reçoit demain, j'espère que je serais épargné.



J espère qu il pourront me changer la dalle sans rendez-vous sur Nantes.

As tu réussis à négocier un peu des accessoires?


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (3 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous. Me voici de la famille 

Je suis bien embêté, j'ai acheté un macbook pro  15" rétina la semaine dernière et là je découvre un petit soucis avec  certaines icones bien crades...
L'icone de chrome qui était toute  belle est devenue très pixélisée et il en va de même pour les  applications de j'installe depuis hier.
Je ne sais pas si j'ai fais  une mauvaise manipulation mais c'est très gênant. Avez vous une idée de  ce qui pourrait causer cet effet ?

(les applications installées avant hier possèdent de très belles icônes sur le dock)

Si vous avez besoin d'informations supplémentaires pour comprendre ce problème je suis a votre disposition.

Merci d'avance


----------



## vince351 (3 Octobre 2013)

Toine85 a dit:


> J espère qu il pourront me changer la dalle sans rendez-vous sur Nantes.
> 
> As tu réussis à négocier un peu des accessoires?



Je n'ai pas essayé de négocier, j'ai commandé en ligne.

Tu me tiens au courant pour la dalle, au cas ou j'aurai le même problème cela m'intéresse. D'autant plus que j'habite sur Nantes aussi.


----------



## neoback45 (3 Octobre 2013)

Avez vous pris un apple care pour votre retina?
Avez vous eu une reduction? J'ai appeler apple et il ne veulent pas faire de remise commerciale!!


----------



## r0main.g (3 Octobre 2013)

PIERRE[gorn];12601981 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous. Me voici de la famille
> 
> Je suis bien embêté, j'ai acheté un macbook pro  15" rétina la semaine dernière et là je découvre un petit soucis avec  certaines icones bien crades...
> L'icone de chrome qui était toute  belle est devenue très pixélisée et il en va de même pour les  applications de j'installe depuis hier.
> ...



Ahahaha celle la elle est bien bonne...... comme blague.

Tu as un Macbook pro avec ecran retina et si tu installes des apps non adaptees retina voila pourquoi tu vois les pixels... 

Ok certains je me demandent comment ils reflechissent et si serieusement ils savent ce qu'ils achetent. Vu le prix c'est juste etonnant.


----------



## vince351 (3 Octobre 2013)

r0main.g a dit:


> Ahahaha celle la elle est bien bonne...... comme blague.
> 
> Tu as un Macbook pro avec ecran retina et si tu installes des apps non adaptees retina voila pourquoi tu vois les pixels...
> 
> Ok certains je me demandent comment ils reflechissent et si serieusement ils savent ce qu'ils achetent. Vu le prix c'est juste etonnant.



Le monsieur il dit "L'icone de chrome qui était toute  belle est devenue très pixélisée ", si elle était belle avant, aucune raison qu'elle ne le soit plus.


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2013)

Prendre pour exemple l'icône de chrome est une très mauvaise idée aussi, c'est buggé comme pas possible.Je te conseil d'utiliser safari pour bien profiter de ton Mac, avec les gestes multi touch du trackpad.


----------



## johndu13 (3 Octobre 2013)

avec 10 messages sur le forum inutile de venir te faire remarquer de la sorte 

relis bien le message


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2013)

Tu connais pas le principe du bug?Chrome ne détecte plus être sur un écran retina.


----------



## neoback45 (3 Octobre 2013)

On peu revenir sur le sujet.....?


----------



## Toine85 (3 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Sachant que à la place d un I7 2,6 GHz m à été livre u. 2,7 GHz si je me rétracte sur le produit, vais-je récupérer un 2,7 GHz ou le 2,6 GHz comme indique sous ma facture?


----------



## vince351 (4 Octobre 2013)

Je rejoins la liste.

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon MBPR 15 mid 2012, acheté sur le refurb : 16Go, 2,6Ghz, 256Go.
J'ai une dalle LG mais pour l'instant pas de problème de rémanence avec le test du damier.

Venant du monde windows, j'ai encore quelques vieux réflexe à perdre.


----------



## johndu13 (4 Octobre 2013)

sérieux toine pour 100 mhz tu va faire du chichi 


tu sais quen plus il ne fonctionne pas a  plus de 2 ghz tous le temps 

tu maurais dis  un i7 a la place dun i5 ok
tu m'aurais dis 16go de ram a la place de 8 ok
512 go de ssd a la place de 128go ok



mais la pour 100 mhz ça devient ridicule


----------



## Toine85 (4 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> sérieux toine pour 100 mhz tu va faire du chichi
> 
> 
> tu sais quen plus il ne fonctionne pas a  plus de 2 ghz tous le temps
> ...



c'est vrai qu'il y a que 100 mhz de différence mais également 2 mo de plus pour le cache N3 du pro.....

Je titille mais si ils peuvent me le réparer j'aimerai le garder.... et au pire je me rétracte et repart pour la loterie......avec un 2,6 à la clée....


----------



## johndu13 (4 Octobre 2013)

a c niveau la tu n verra jamais la difference 

aucune appli a ce jour que ce soit pou rwindows / mac  n'utilise la pleine puissance du processeur 
avec la totalité de sa frequence et la totalité de la memoire cache 


un peu comme le timing de ram 
ou la memoire cache des disque dur


----------



## neoback45 (6 Octobre 2013)

Bon bah j'ai pris l'Apple care j'ai préférer au cas ou....
La moindre réparation coûte une fortune sur cette machine....


----------



## Toine85 (6 Octobre 2013)

vince351 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas essayé de négocier, j'ai commandé en ligne.
> 
> Tu me tiens au courant pour la dalle, au cas ou j'aurai le même problème cela m'intéresse. D'autant plus que j'habite sur Nantes aussi.



Ça y est j ai déposé le MPR 15 pouce et après confirmation sans broncher il me change l écran, ainsi que mes ventilos quoi qu il arrive, j ai fait mon chieur pour ces derniers.........
J ai signé l'ordre de réparation sous garantie donc il s engage à réaliser les travaux.
557 euros pour leur pomme.....


De plus, j avais ramené deux personnes qui sont venus en étrangé, indignés par ce soucis cela n à pas traîné pour le verdict.


Le boutonneux m à assurer que les dernières génération d écran LG n avait plus ce problème de rémanence.....


Affaire à suivre, la seule chose que je souhaite c est de l avoir pour mardi 19h00 et si cela est le cas, cela tiendra au dire du technicien à une "performance"....


----------



## Toine85 (10 Octobre 2013)

Bien le bonsoir,

Apres l'avoir récupéré mardi soir, que du bonheur avec cette machine.
ventilos changés, dalle également mais en version LG 4 génération.
Que du bonheur.

J'attends avec impatience Mavericks pour retrouver une complète fluiditée sous safari ainsi que redimensionnement des fenêtres, même si je chipote.


----------



## neoback45 (23 Octobre 2013)

Avez vous installer Maverick? Vos retour....
L'extinction est-elle plus rapide?


----------



## dainfamous (24 Octobre 2013)

bonjour a tous,

pour mon premier message dans la communauté, je viens vous faire part de mon acquisition d'un retina late 2013, 16Go, 512Go SSD, dalle Samsung 

la premiere chose qui m a choqué c'est le fait que j'ai une version de mavericks "bizarre" c'est la  build 13A3017 (première fois que j'entendais parler de cette build...)

Sinon que du bonheur pour ce qui est de la prise en main, 
je possède un retina mid 2012 donc la différence est certaine minime MAIS présente, surtout pour le wifi ac qui lorsque l on a la borne qui va bien, envoie du paté 

pour le reste, je ne l ai que depuis hier...


----------



## yoshigold (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Après plusieurs années sous Windows je me suis enfin décidé à faire le pas. J'ai commandé après la keynote un MacBook Pro Retina 15" late 2013 avec la configuration de base et avec l'option 16go de RAM au tarif Apple On Campus.

Livraison prévue entre le 31.10 et le 04.11, l'attente est longue.


----------



## flkr (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir, 

Je suis sous Rétina 2,3 Ghz i7 8go de Ram et 256 de SSD mi-2012. J'ai vu que les problèmes d'autonomie concernaient surtout les Macbook Air 2013. Certains sont dans le même cas que moi ? Avez-vous quelque chose à me conseiller mis à part d'attendre une update ?


----------



## ifloflo (25 Octobre 2013)

flkr a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis sous Rétina 2,3 Ghz i7 8go de Ram et 256 de SSD mi-2012. J'ai vu que les problèmes d'autonomie concernaient surtout les Macbook Air 2013. Certains sont dans le même cas que moi ? Avez-vous quelque chose à me conseiller mis à part d'attendre une update ?



Peux tu en dire davantage sur tes problèmes d'autonomie ? As-tu un logiciel comme iStat Menus ou CoconutBattery pour connaitre le nombre de charges et la santé de ta batterie ? Sous quel OS es-tu ? Mavericks ?


----------



## flkr (26 Octobre 2013)

ifloflo a dit:


> Peux tu en dire davantage sur tes problèmes d'autonomie ? As-tu un logiciel comme iStat Menus ou CoconutBattery pour connaitre le nombre de charges et la santé de ta batterie ? Sous quel OS es-tu ? Mavericks ?



Oui j'ai istatsmenu mais concernant l'autonomie de ma batterie, je me fie simplement au temps de charge restant dans la barre des menus. Je suis sous Mavericks oui.


----------



## elbandito (26 Octobre 2013)

Et voila je suis des vôtres ! 
Apres avoir été déçu par l'écran d'un MBA 2013 (angle de vision ultra restreint), je l'ai renvoyé à Apple et j'ai patiemment attendu la sortie des MBP Haswell (trois mois, c'est long !).

Commandé juste après la keynote et reçu hier.

Assez content de la machine ! Bien mieux niveau écran que le MBA (je ne parle même pas du retina excellent mais même de l'angle d'utilisation qui n'a rien à voir).
Ultra rapide avec son SSD et beaucoup de confort avec ses 16Go (déjà qu'avec 8 Go je faisais tourner tous mes softs + Windows en simultané sans soucis ...).

J'ai récupéré ma sauvegarde et c'est reparti.
J'ai remis Parallels et je vais y recoller Windows 8 (pour les quelque softs qui me manque sous Mac).

Bref, ultra content de mon achat.

Ps : suis passé par le store éducation  (-300), et eu aucun contrôle (je sais c'est mal, mais vu les tunes que je lâche à  Apple depuis quelques années, je n'ai pas de remord).
Si ca peut vous servir ...


----------



## ifloflo (26 Octobre 2013)

flkr a dit:


> Oui j'ai istatsmenu mais concernant l'autonomie de ma batterie, je me fie simplement au temps de charge restant dans la barre des menus. Je suis sous Mavericks oui.




Qu'indique istat menus pour la santé de ta batterie ? C'est la partie "Health".

Et comparé à Mountain Lion, tu n'as pas constaté une meilleure autonomie de la batterie quand tu es passé à Mavericks ?


----------



## flkr (26 Octobre 2013)

ifloflo a dit:


> Qu'indique istat menus pour la santé de ta batterie ? C'est la partie "Health".
> 
> Et comparé à Mountain Lion, tu n'as pas constaté une meilleure autonomie de la batterie quand tu es passé à Mavericks ?



J'ai 96% en santé de ma batterie. Et non absolument pas, j'ai switché jeudi et la veille encore (sous ML) j'ai passé une journée de 10h à la fac avec mon MBP...


----------



## neoback45 (27 Octobre 2013)

A priori l'entrée de gamme du modèle 2012 est plus puissant que l'entrée de gamme du modèle 2013?


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> A priori l'entrée de gamme du modèle 2012 est plus puissant que l'entrée de gamme du modèle 2013?



ben vu que je vais vendre mon mid 2012 ULTIMATE, c'est une bonne nouvelle :love::love:


----------



## fousfous (27 Octobre 2013)

Ça dépend dans quelle domaine.
En 2D le 2013 est plus puissant, en 3D pour l'instant il y a peu de différences.


----------



## neoback45 (27 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Ça dépend dans quelle domaine.
> En 2D le 2013 est plus puissant, en 3D pour l'instant il y a peu de différences.



En 2D avec la 650m activer le 2012 est plus puissant....


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Ça dépend dans quelle domaine.
> En 2D le 2013 est plus puissant, en 3D pour l'instant* il y a peu de différences*.










je trouve que la différence est qd meme flagrante, et des tests sur jeu j'en ai a la pelle qui démontre toujours cette meme différence


----------



## fousfous (27 Octobre 2013)

Sur crysis 3 la différence est très faible.C'est facile de prendre un jeux absolument pas optimisé pour la iris mais prévu pour une nvidia, c'est sur que ça fait vendre de mettre que la iris pro est mauvaise ce qui est faux.


----------



## Niarlatop (27 Octobre 2013)

Ne cherchez pas à argumenter avec fousfous, bon nombre de personnes lui ont exposés les faits, des tests et des valeurs concrètes, il reste convaincu qu'une Iris Pro 5200 est plus performante qu'une 650M sur tous les plans, et que c'est la faute des méchants devs de jeux qui ne jurent que par AMD et NVIDIA&#8230;

Le fait est que cette puce Iris Pro 5200 s'en sortira très bien dans les applications GPGPU, mais beaucoup moins dans les application 3D demandant beaucoup de mémoire graphique. Typiquement, les jeux ne seront pas le point fort de cette puce, et une carte NVIDIA sera dans ce domaine comme un poisson dans l'eau.

Exemple étayant mon propos, le test de Anandtech :
AnandTech | Intel Iris Pro 5200 Graphics Review: Core i7-4950HQ Tested

Avec une appli tirant parti d'OpenCL, l'Iris Pro 5200 prend tout son sens, dès qu'on lance un jeu lourd en texture la donne s'inverse totalement. Reste à chacun de déterminer sa priorité en fonction des programmes qu'il utilise réellement au quotidien.

Mais par pitié, stop aux pensées manichéenne "X est mieux que Y"


----------



## neoback45 (27 Octobre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> Ne cherchez pas à argumenter avec fousfous, bon nombre de personnes lui ont exposés les faits, des tests et des valeurs concrètes, il reste convaincu qu'une Iris Pro 5200 est plus performante qu'une 650M sur tous les plans, et que c'est la faute des méchants devs de jeux qui ne jurent que par AMD et NVIDIA
> 
> Le fait est que cette puce Iris Pro 5200 s'en sortira très bien dans les applications GPGPU, mais beaucoup moins dans les application 3D demandant beaucoup de mémoire graphique. Typiquement, les jeux ne seront pas le point fort de cette puce, et une carte NVIDIA sera dans ce domaine comme un poisson dans l'eau.
> 
> ...


Bien résumé


----------



## izoong (27 Octobre 2013)

le mieux c'est les deux...


----------



## Aewil (29 Octobre 2013)

Je suis bien content que mon MBPR 2012 soit encore d'attaque ! Vu que je cherche à le vendre pour un 13 pouces  !

Maintenant faut trouver un acheteur...


----------



## tom dom (30 Octobre 2013)

Pourquoi souhaites-tu passer du 15" au 13" ? 

Je te demande car je pense partir sur un 13", mais avec encore hésitation pour le confort supérieur de travail du 15".


----------



## anotuas (10 Novembre 2013)

Un de plus, j'ai craqué pour un modèle de février 2013 sur le refurb ( le nouveau modèle étant décevant niveau CG, vous en parlez juste en dessus d'ailleurs ) 
C'est donc un 15"  i7 2,7 GHz 16go RAM, 256go SSD, fev-13 ( 1899 )
Je n'ai pas encore reçu la machine j'éspère que je ne serais pas déçu.


----------



## L V (5 Février 2014)

Force Bleue a dit:


> l'alimentation a trois cycles, c'est plutôt une bonne valeur non ?



La mienne aussi, après 9-10 mois d'utilisation 24H/7J, car usage permanent du secteur... Un cycle complet volontaire périodiquement, supposé bon pour la santé de la batterie... Un meilleur indicateur serait peut-être la capacité de la batterie à pleine charge (98% dans mon cas).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h52 ----------

Alors, ma dalle vient d'être changée (Genius de Montpellier). On m'avait assuré que ce serait un nouveau modèle, forcément épargné par le problème, mais je constate qu'il s'agit du même modèle (LG / SJA2).

Pour rappel, la vérif. via terminal :

(ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6)

Last login: Wed May 15 19:20:34 on ttys001
MacBook-Pro:~ USER$ (ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6)
Color LCD
LP154WT1-SJA2
DCN3154043(...)

Last login: Sun Jan  1 05:43:26 on console
MacBook-Pro:~ USER$ (ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6)
Color LCD
LP154WT1-SJA2
DCN339206X(...)

Comme avec le premier, aucun constat de rémanence dans l'immédiat, mais en affichant un écran gris (25%), je constate comme avec le premier, avant qu'il ne présentait de rémanence, des zones très très légèrement non homogènes (à peine perceptibles dans l'obscurité). Ces zones sur le premier ont ensuite été celles les plus touchées par le phénomène de rémanence.

Franchement... Ras le bol complet...


----------



## pyrenees-libres (6 Février 2014)

bonjour à vous!

Je passe par ici pour m'inscrire au club!
Je viens d'avoir la chance de recuperer un macbook pro 15" de 2012 apparement, échangé par un ami qui bosse dans la video.
Il a apparement tres peu servi (une fois pour la premiere d'un film...). 

J'aurais aimé savoir comment connaitre le modele avec les options installées, la date de mise en service... (autre que par le menu informations systemes).

Le clavier est en qwerty, on s'y fait, mais vous sauriez combien coute le changement d'un clavier?

Et pour l'écran... mauvaise pioche, c'est un LG et apres un rapide test 10min, il y a remanence... meme les bords jaunes du forum MacGé restent...
Pour l'instant pas trop grave, mais je pense que pour de la retouche photo... 

J'ai vu qu'il est possible de changer l'ecran (complet), combien coute la piece? Ca me couterait combien de la faire changer à votre avis?

Sinon, je suis vraiment content!!! en plus 16Go de ram, le SSD... maverick, vraiment bien!

à bientot


----------



## L V (7 Février 2014)

Actuellement, pour un Retina 15" actuel, en Apple Store (Odysseum de Montpellier) :

Estimation de la réparation (&#8364; HT)

LCD DISPLAY CLAMSHELL RETINA	&#8364; 482.00
Réparation de Hardware	&#8364; 29.00
Total	&#8364; 511.00

Au fait, pour du matériel acheté en France, la garantie légale est de deux ans, et pour le consommateur (acheteur) français, les vices et défauts de conception peuvent être pris en charge au-delà, ce qui peut être le cas pour ce problème de rémanence touchant les Retina, aux dires d'un technicien Apple Care que j'ai eu au téléphone il y a quelques mois.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (7 Février 2014)

Dites-moi, j'ai commandé Samedi dernier déjà un MBPr 15" haut de gamme avec l'option 1To SSD, et l'article est "en cours de traitement" depuis Samedi dernier. Je trouve que ça prend tout de même pas mal de temps moi qui ne suit pas très patient  .

Autre chose, les configurations CTO partent de Chine non ? Contrairement au configuration de base qui viennent des Pays Bas il me semble.


----------



## pyrenees-libres (7 Février 2014)

Ok LV, merci de la reponse. Mais ça fait quand meme une somme... meme si j'ai pas vraiment payé la machine, on va dire qu'elle me couterait 900.

Est il possible/conseillé de changer toute la partie ecran soi meme? (je bricole, mais jsuis pas electronicien non plus). 
On peut trouver la piece? A quel prix?

Le MB a 16 mois, et acheté par un anglais... en plus j'ai aucun papiers, donc pour la garantie...

Sinon, vu que je comptais m'acheter un iMac, pour avoir un ordi de bureau etc... Je pensais à l'option d'acheter un ecran externe pour la retouche photo et video... à voir


----------



## PDD (30 Mars 2014)

Plus de commentaire d'heureux possesseurs de MBP15" depuis le 7 janvier... Je replace un peu en avant le sujet, pour moi 15 mois d'utilisation de mon rétina et absolument aucun problème, ni ralentissement (sauf FF qu'il faut relancer de temps en temps depuis 2 ou 3 mises à jour)... Que du bonheur sous ML...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (31 Mars 2014)

Mon premier MacBook Pro Retian était de la première génération avec une dalle LG. Il a fini par faire du ghosting après plus de six mois. Je l'ai vendu pour acheter un MacBook Pro Retina 15 pouces early 2013 en avril dernier. J'ai reçu un modèle full Samsung sans le moindre défaut. Après un an à quelques jours près, la machine me donne entière satisfaction. Pas de pixel mort et pas de ghosting.


----------



## Cubito (31 Mars 2014)

Je viens ajouter mon commentaire ici même et je compléte mon post sur la teinte jaune en complément. 

Personnellement je suis halluciné. 
3 dalles samsung, 3 teintes jaunes : 

1ere clairement visible
2eme dalle légérement visible ( j'avais un doute mais après avoir amené mon MBP à côté d'un modèle en magasin j'ai effectivement constaté une légère teinte au milieu de l'écran ) 
Je demande donc un 3eme modèle qui arrive encore pire que le second. 

Je rajoute des photos dans le topic que j'avais crée pour cela, mais comment dire ..... 
J'en viens a regretter mon achat ( commande faite le 08 février, 3 modèle en 2 mois et toujours pas satisfait ).


----------



## ladyhawke (3 Avril 2014)

neoback45 a dit:


> Bon la liste s'allonge
> Neoback45
> PDD
> MacinPod
> ...



Bonjour 

Moa aussi MBP R 15" de mi-2012


----------



## nifex (13 Avril 2014)

Est-ce que parmis vous il y a des heureux possesseur de 15" qui travail sur ce "petit" écran avec Final Cut Pro X ?

Perso j'avais acheté un 17" pour pouvoir travailler confortablement en déplacement dessus notamment sur FCPX et Photoshop et j'ai peur d'être à l'étroit sur un 15"...  Quel est votre ressentie sur la taille de l'écran ?

Merci


----------



## ClaudeRi (13 Avril 2014)

_Perso j'avais acheté un 17" pour pouvoir travailler confortablement en déplacement dessus notamment sur FCPX et Photoshop et j'ai peur d'être à l'étroit sur un 15"...  Quel est votre ressentie sur la taille de l'écran ?_

J'ai déjà eu un 17 et j'ai un 15 Retina depuis 2 ans.  Perso, je me suis bien adapté, mais ça m'arrive de souhaiter avoir plus de place.  Mais je ne sacrifierais pas la qualité du rendu et la vitesse d'exécution de mon 15 Retina pour un écran plus grand.


----------



## Norandy (13 Avril 2014)

Hello ! 

Je suis également un heureux possesseur d'un MBP retina 15" acheté en décembre 2012 et je dois dire que pour le moment je suis satisfait. 

J'ai eu un soucis après 6 mois avec l'écran, du ghosting bien évidement. 
Téléphone au revendeur Mac (je l'avais acheté chez eux pour soutenir une petite équipe qui était sympa) et ils me disent que je dois laisser mon mac 2 semaines. Hors de question et j'arrive a sympathiser avec le technicien qui me propose un deal. Il m'appelle quand il revoit la pièce et je viens immédiatement faire réparer mon mac. 
Problème, lorsque j'ai répondu favorable au mail, plus aucune réponse. Je passe au magasin et me fais allumé par le "responsable" et me prend vraiment de très haut. Il osait même me dire que l'Apple Store de Genève était pire qu'eux en terme de délais. 
Tant pis, je prends quand même rendez vous chez Apple a Geneve. 
Et en 24h l'écran était réparé ! 
Très content du SAV chez eux. 

Sinon j'ai eu un problème au niveau logiciel a cause de Mavericks et le finder qui est maintenant résolu


----------



## VanZoo (13 Avril 2014)

Je suis plutôt satisfait de mon Retina 15", haut de gamme, même s'il commence à montrer des signes de rémanence après un an d'utilisation 

Je pense aller l'amener à l'Applestore pour changement


----------



## Cyrtop (13 Avril 2014)

Bonjour a vous !

Nouveaux retina 15" entré de gamme (pas de jeux pour moi ni de 3D) depuis hier ouha quelle écrans que du bonheur
Pour moi je ne sait pas comment trouvé le fabricant de la dalle ( pas trop grave )

Mon imac de 2009 vient de prendre un bon coups de vieux lol


cyrtop


----------



## joelphil (14 Avril 2014)

J'ai un 15 pouces Rétina (version 2.3 ghz, 16go Ram et 256go SSD) depuis juillet 2012, qui remplace un macbook pro non rétina inélégamment subtilisé par un cambrioleur dans ma maison la nuit! 
Heureusement l'assurance RC a correctement fonctionné. 
Aucun problème durant un an et demi environ (écran et ssd Samsung) mais depuis quelques temps les ventilateurs tournent en permanence. Il faut que je contacte Apple.
D'autre part j'ai la prise usb de droite curieuse car elle connecte bien tous les périphériques sauf mon iphone 4S! malgré les différents câbles utilisés.
A refaire je prendrais un SSd plus important, mais au moment de l'achat l'upgrade était un peu trop cher.
J'ai longtemps hésité avec un macbook air 13" pour son poids et sa taille mais je me suis bien fait à l'écran rétina.
Donc très satisfait de mon achat, que j'ai complété en juin 2013 avec l'applecare.


----------



## opiumdna (19 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, si je viens parmi vous, c'est non pas pour vous annoncez que je possède un macbook retina 15" mais plus pour vous demander quelques conseils.
Au départ, j'étais parti sur un 13" mais après avoir vu dans un magasin un modèle 15"- que j'aurai pensé plus volumineux que ça - je me disais que ça serait pas mal finalement un 15".
C'est pour ça que je voulais savoir si c'était très encombrant de se trimbaler avec la bête assez souvent ? Je me suis dit aussi, pourquoi pas partir sur un modèle refurb comme * celui-ci*  ou plutôt partir sur un modèle 13" i5 2.6 8go ram 512 ssd quand dispo sur le refurb ?

En ce qui concerne ce que je compte en faire. Plutôt basique ( multimédia, bureautique, un poilichon de photo mais rien de monstrueux ^^) 
Je compte garder la machine 4-5 ans mini.

Merci d'avance

ps: désolé, je sais que j'ai demandé un peu à droite et à gauche ce genre de conseils mais comme je suis sur un topic 15"


----------



## Norandy (19 Avril 2014)

@opiumdna 

Comme tu as pu le voire, j'ai un 15" depuis fin 2012. 
Depuis le mois de septembre 2013 je vais tous les jours 45min de train et marche beaucoup et je me trimbale mon MBP avec. 
Mon constat est qu'il pèse quand même pas mal sur le dos. J'ai acheté un sac pendouillère (de côté) et j'ai du me rabattre sur un sac à dos (car j'ai un problème de dos, une scoliose). 
L'idéal serait un MacBook Air pour la mobilité mais pour moi le MBP 15" retina est le minimum pour ce que je veux en faire. 
Comparé au 13", il me semble que le 15 a deux cartes graphiques et du coup est plus performant. Pour du travail sur Aperture et Photoshop je trouve que le 15" est le minimum a avoir. Après c'est chacun ses préférences mais pour moi je ne me vois pas les utiliser tous les jours sur un 13" a part pour dépanner une fois ou 2! 

Regarde bien s'il y a une grosse différence de poids entre le 13 et 15, la performance aussi (ce que tu veux en faire) et le stockage. J'ai pris un 512Go et pour moi c'est le minimum requis je pense. J'aurai également du prendre 16go de RAM si c'était a refaire notamment pour Photoshop et autres logiciels gourmands. 

Encore une chose, cela dépend de ce ton moyen de transport. Si c'est dans une voiture, c'est pas grave qu'il soit plus encombrant. Mais si tu prends comme moi les transports en communs il peut vite peser au bout d'un moment !

PS: pour l'utilisation dont tu me parle, tu peux facilement utiliser un 13". Reste a voir si tu trouves plus confortable un 15" a l'usage. Pour un usage prolongé, je recommande le 15" mais ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## opiumdna (19 Avril 2014)

Norandy a dit:


> @opiumdna
> 
> Comme tu as pu le voire, j'ai un 15" depuis fin 2012.
> Depuis le mois de septembre 2013 je vais tous les jours 45min de train et marche beaucoup et je me trimbale mon MBP avec.
> ...



Merci d'avoir répondu si rapidement. Le trajet se fera en voiture tout le temps. Entre le 13" et le 15" c'est 450 g de différence. Ouais, c'est pas mal en effet. 
Bon, je pense que je vais partir sur le 13" 8 go ram 512 ssd i5 2.6ghz et voir si vaut le coup de monter à 16 go en ram.

Merci en tout cas ^^

ps: c'est vrai qu'il y a une différence de prix significative entre le 13 et le 15 aussi  

ps2: 188 euros pour passer à 16 go (ah ouais quand même :/ )


----------



## Pelliculart (19 Avril 2014)

Restes sur 8go de RAM ça ira largement pour ton usage 

Le 13" est un bon produit (j'avais aussi hésité avec le 15" et je voyage quasiment tous les jours).
Je fais largement tout ce que je veux dessus (lightroom avec du Raw, photoshop CC, des montage de plus d'une heure sur Final Cut Pro, et le petit extra non désiré à l'achat : quelques jeux vidéos avec BootCamp comme TitanFall, Counter Strike, Renegade X).
Quand je rentre chez moi par contre je le branche sur un écran Dell calibré pour de la retouche photo, cela me fait un "double écran" et un plus grand confort que durant mes déplacements (quoi que je ne me plains pas, le 13" n'est pas inconfortable et je monte la résolution quand j'en ai le besoin vu que j'ai encore de bons yeux).


----------



## opiumdna (19 Avril 2014)

Pelliculart a dit:


> Restes sur 8go de RAM ça ira largement pour ton usage
> 
> Le 13" est un bon produit (j'avais aussi hésité avec le 15" et je voyage quasiment tous les jours).
> Je fais largement tout ce que je veux dessus (lightroom avec du Raw, photoshop CC, des montage de plus d'une heure sur Final Cut Pro, et le petit extra non désiré à l'achat : quelques jeux vidéos avec BootCamp comme TitanFall, Counter Strike, Renegade X).
> Quand je rentre chez moi par contre je le branche sur un écran Dell calibré pour de la retouche photo, cela me fait un "double écran" et un plus grand confort que durant mes déplacements (quoi que je ne me plains pas, le 13" n'est pas inconfortable et je monte la résolution quand j'en ai le besoin vu que j'ai encore de bons yeux).



C'est pour ça que je me demandais si le modèle en i5 2.6ghz 8 go de ram et ssd 512 serait top pour l'usage que je veux en faire.


----------



## opiumdna (21 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, si vous deviez en prendre un des deux, lequel choisiriez-vous et pourquoi ?  

MacBookÂ Pro avec Ã©cran Retina 15,4Â pouces reconditionnÃ© avec processeur quadricÅur IntelÂ i7 Ã  2,4Â GHz - Apple Store (France) 

http://store.apple.com/f_r_/product/FE293F/A/macbook%C2%A0pro-avec-%C3%A9cran-retina-154%C2%A0pouces-reconditionn%C3%A9-avec-processeur-quadric%C5%93ur-intel%C2%A0i7-%C3%A0-20%C2%A0ghz 

merci d'avance


----------



## PDD (21 Avril 2014)

Je prendrais celui avec l'écran Samsung...


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (21 Avril 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Je prendrais celui avec l'écran Samsung...



Effectivement comme le PDD fait gaffe a l'écran j'en suis a mon 2eme retina pour cette raison : le premier faisait du ghosting 

Sinon ce sont de superbe machine. Super definition pour la photo et et grand écran pour le développement c'est cool aussi.


----------



## MrFoulek (21 Avril 2014)

opiumdna a dit:


> Bonjour, si vous deviez en prendre un des deux, lequel choisiriez-vous et pourquoi ?
> 
> MacBookÂ*Pro avec Ã©cran Retina 15,4Â*pouces reconditionnÃ© avec processeur quadricÅur IntelÂ*i7 Ã* 2,4Â*GHz - Apple Store (France)
> 
> ...



Je prendrais pour ma part le 2 eme sans hésiter, c'est le dernier modèle (plus d'autonomie, plus fin..)
M'enfin sur le modèle début 2013 tu as une CG dédiée, alors que le late 2013 a la nouvelle Iris Pro

A toi de voir


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (21 Avril 2014)

Bon après tout dépend de ton utilisation mais la Iris peu faire tourner BF4 quand même (pas à fond certes)


----------



## opiumdna (21 Avril 2014)

Je me demandais aussi ce que valent les machines du refurb. Risque-t-on de tomber sur une machine avec quelques pètes (rayures etc...) ? Mon achat ne se fera que dans 3-4 semaines. Je voudrai pas tomber sur un modèle d'exposition ou autre :/


----------



## Sly54 (21 Avril 2014)

opiumdna a dit:


> Risque-t-on de tomber sur une machine avec quelques pètes (rayures etc...) ?


C'est possible : _Ces produits sont en parfait état de fonctionnement, mais sont vendus en tant que produits reconditionnés. Comme ces produits reconditionnés ont été sortis de leurs emballages et manipulés, ils peuvent présenter des défauts esthétiques mineurs, comme des éraflures ou des décolorations._

Lire ici.

Perso, je n'ai jamais eu de souci avec le refurb, mais je n'ai pas acheté 50 machines non plus !!


----------



## opiumdna (21 Avril 2014)

Cool merci pour la réponse Sly ^^


----------



## Link25 (24 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir à tous, réception aujourd'hui de mon MacBook Pro retina 15" (750m et 512Go ssd) pour remplacer mon 15" mi 2011. 
Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire ... Que c'est beau .

Je vais voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre demain


----------



## dany15 (29 Avril 2014)

bonsoir

Je compte passer du 13 au 15 rétina, mais je voudrais savoir si le 15 rétina a parfois quelques lag sous firefox ou sur des pages charger a animations ?

merci


----------



## PDD (29 Avril 2014)

Dans mon cas le dernier FireFox (le 29) semble avoir éliminé les lags que j'avais sous 10.8.5 avec mon Rétina 15", bon je serai certain dans un jour ou deux...


----------



## Samy38 (4 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis content de rejoindre le club des possesseurs de retina 15" depuis decembre 2013 
Je suis passer d'un PC windows à 500 au retina 15" 512gb 16gb late 2013 avec carte graphique dédié, le changement est immense. Surtout concernant l'écran magnifique, je pense que j'aurais du mal désormais à retourner vers des écrans médiocre qu'on trouve sur les PC bas de gamme. La vitesse de démarage (15 sec) et de sortie de veille (2/3 sec) sont magique.
Si vous avez des conseils en terme de logiciels pratique à installer ou des conseils d'entretien je suis preneur.

Merci 

PS: Acheter mon mac et l'Apple care aux USA au tarif éducation, une très très bonne affaire vu le taux de change.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (4 Mai 2014)

Bienvenu à toi


----------



## ClaudeRi (5 Mai 2014)

_PS: Acheter mon mac et l'Apple care aux USA au tarif éducation, une très très bonne affaire vu le taux de change._[/QUOTE]

Le clavier doit être QWERTY américain.  Comment faites-vous pour les lettres accentuées?  Un clavier sans fil n'est pas toujours à portée de main!


----------



## fousfous (5 Mai 2014)

Pour les accents il suffit juste de rester appuyé sur la lettre.


----------



## ClaudeRi (5 Mai 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> Pour les accents il suffit juste de rester appuyé sur la lettre.



Oui, c'est vrai, j'oubliais, mais c'est un pis-aller.  Mieux vaut un clavier avec les ç, è, à, é, ù, «, », °, à la vue et portée de main sans avoir à maintenir les touches.  Est-ce que l'économie en vaut la peine?


----------



## fousfous (5 Mai 2014)

Sur mon clavier il n'y a que le é que j'utilise, j'appelle le reste avec la touche enfoncé ou via le correcteur automatique. C'est plus rapide.
Mais le plus dure ca doit être d'écrire avec le clavier qwerty sans être habitué.


----------



## huhu1030 (6 Mai 2014)

On accepte les petits nouveaux dans le club ? 
Heureux possesseur d'un mbp 15', mon premier, avec carte graphique dédiée depuis 2 mois maintenant 
Écran sublime, rapidité imbattable bref le must


----------



## opiumdna (13 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, je reçois demain mon macbook pro 15" retina 750M. Donc, je rejoins aussi les possesseurs de 15"^^ J'étais parti sur le 13" à 1690 mais pour 10 euros de plus j'ai eu le 15" haut de gamme. Me suis pas fais prier ^^


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (15 Mai 2014)

Bienvenu à vous deux


----------



## Foudasie (28 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous, je viens de franchir le pas et suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un MBP Retina 15" 16G Ram & 512 Gb SSD. Un superbe objet et un écran de folie.
Maintenant reste à me mettre à l'environnement MAC OS. Mais avec un peu de temps cela ne devrait pas poser de Pb.

Le SSD est une tuerie. Boot en quelques seconde le rêve.


----------



## Gégés (30 Mai 2014)

Foudasie a dit:


> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous, je viens de franchir le pas et suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un MBP Retina 15" 16G Ram & 512 Gb SSD. Un superbe objet et un écran de folie.
> Maintenant reste à me mettre à l'environnement MAC OS. Mais avec un peu de temps cela ne devrait pas poser de Pb.
> 
> Le SSD est une tuerie. Boot en quelques seconde le rêve.



Félicitations. Effectivement, ça change de Windows, mais une fois qu'on s'y met il n'y a plus de retour.


----------



## dany15 (2 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir

nouveau au club, je viens de commander le 15 , impatient de recevoir la bête


----------



## Somchay (8 Juillet 2014)

Voyant qu'il n'y aurait de toutes façons pas d'innovation significative dans les prochain mois à venir et voulant renouveler mon MacBook Pro 2010, j'ai fait un grand pas la semaine dernière en achetant le MBP Rétina 15" 2.6 GHz 16GB de ram et 1To pour le SSD, acheté pour durer quelques bonnes années !

L'installe propre s'est très bien passée (ré-installé les applis une à une pour repartir sur de bonnes bases), je suis aux anges :love:


----------



## PDD (26 Novembre 2014)

Je relance ce sujet inactif depuis longtemps. Si on est sur ce forum pour demander le plus souvent conseil en cas de problème, il faut aussi de temps en temps indiquer que l'on est "content". Dans mon cas deux ans d'utilisation de mon Rétina 15" resté sous ML et toujours aussi satisfait. Aucun problème encore et écran (Samsung) toujours aussi agréable...


----------



## jesopog (26 Novembre 2014)

PDD a dit:


> il faut aussi de temps en temps indiquer que l'on est "content".



*+1*

MBPr acheté neuf, utilisé depuis ~ 20 mois et
RAS !  
Sinon Que du "bonheur" !


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

MacBook Pro Retina Late 2013 acheté en Mai 2014, sois très peu de temps avant la sortie des Mid2014.., j'en suis très très heureux, Super machine que du bonheur !


----------



## babar81ced (2 Décembre 2014)

je viens de changer mon MBP 15" 2009 pour un Retina 15" (haut de gamme) late 2013, super heureux de mon investissement (1600&#8364; avec la conversion EUR/AUD et 10% de promo en Australie). 
Je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de checker la marque de ma dalle et c'est une... LG (crap !!). Je n'ai pas vu de problème de gosting jusqu'à présent mais ça me fais un peu peur pour le futur... 

- Savez vous si les dalles LG sont maintenant sans problème ou si se sont toujours les memes ? 
- J'ai lu que les dalles LG (excepté celles défectueuses) sont de meilleures qualités que les Samsung ?  
- Puis je avoir quelques retours des utilisateurs de MBPR late 2013 équipés de dalles LG

Merci la team


----------



## Moebius13 (3 Décembre 2014)

Heureux possesseur d'un MBPr 15" Mid 2014, version HDG i7 2,5Ghz, 16go Ram, 512 Go SSD, je me posais une question. A l'achat je n'ai pas opté pour l'option i7 à 2,8Ghz, je me disais que c'était un peu cher pour gagner 300Mhz, mais je me demande quand même quel est l'écart de performances. Si quelqu'un a pris cette option ou si un bench existe pour voir en applicatif ce que ça peut changer je suis preneur.

De même, la différence entre ces deux processeurs ne tient qu'à une augmentation de fréquence (y compris sur l'Iris Pro de 100Mhz), même cache, même nombre de coeurs etc....
Est-il possible sous OSX d'overclocker légèrement un CPU ? lui faire gagner 100 ou 200 Mhz ? 
Sous windows je sais que c'est enfantin je l'ai fait avec mon Pc fixe, mais sous OSX je me suis toujours demandé si il y avait un moyen de le faire.


----------



## PDD (3 Décembre 2014)

On ne signale plus de problème de rémanence avec les écran LG depuis déjà un certain temps, on peut supposer que c'est du passé...


----------



## babar81ced (8 Décembre 2014)

PDD a dit:


> On ne signale plus de problème de rémanence avec les écran LG depuis déjà un certain temps, on peut supposer que c'est du passé...



Merci de ta réponse ! je croise les doigts


----------



## thierryk29 (9 Décembre 2014)

je viens de passer d un macbook blanc de 13' de 2007 à un Mac Pro 15' retina 
que du bonheur


----------



## PDD (10 Décembre 2014)

Comme d'une 2cv à une Porsche...


----------



## MK6me (12 Décembre 2014)

Je suis passe de windows a OSx avec un macbook pro 15 retina full. Une tuerie


----------



## OSX (14 Décembre 2014)

PDD a dit:


> On ne signale plus de problème de rémanence avec les écran LG depuis déjà un certain temps, on peut supposer que c'est du passé...



Malheureusement rien n'est réglé du coté de la rémanence.
Il suffit d'aller voir le forum apple, les versions late 2014 sont bien encore touchés avec LG et Samsung.


----------



## RubenF (14 Décembre 2014)

Pour ma part, tout a l'heure j'ai décidé de faire un tour dans les entrailles du Mac, et j'ai vu beaucoup de poussières, coup d'aérosol, ça lui a fait du bien,il ventile quasiment plus, un passage sur Yosemite qui ENFIN fonctionne nickel je suis au anges !


----------

